# Bigfoot filmed in North Carolina



## JerryC

Not sure how old this is, but here is a video clip. The guy is perplexed as to why there are no bigfoot trail cam images but has a theory about how they can sense the cameras are there. His image is captured using thermal imaging. What do you think? I always hold out that these things are possible... JerryC

http://www.myfox8.com/wghp-story-bigfoot-101029,0,1040192.story


----------



## deerhunter09

Seems like pretty compelling evidence that there was something at least.


----------



## dtrusty

Oh that sold me!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

He lost me at "New Jersey."


----------



## Donal

They have been here all along.


----------



## 777BIGB777

Me and my cousin would watch them in the woods behind our pools when we were children in the Dville area.


----------



## Kendallbearden




----------



## Led Zeppelin

i 100% believe in them even before this but man this is great footage


----------



## southgahoghunter

777 what part of dville where you at i lived there my hole life untill 04 and stayed in the woods and never seen anything close om not doubting you just wandering


----------



## T Woods

Maybe they were filming one of those "Messing with Sasquatch" commercials and this guy didn't know.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ummm, candybar on a stump!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I just find it odd that hundreds of seasoned outdoorsmen and hunters roam that same national forest every year and never see Sasquatch, but this guy comes out, puts a candy bar on a stump, and immediately sees the big hairy dude. I've been over a lot of it and camped in the middle of it myself. This isn't wilderness we're talking about, it's a bunch of busted-up woods parcels cut full of roads and surrounded by large towns, cities, and farms on all sides. There aren't even any bears there because it's not big enough woods to support them.Thousands of people a year are all over it. I don't buy it at all myself.


----------



## animalguy

Smart enough to sense and avoid a camera, but  dumb enough to take suspicious and unfamiliar food?


----------



## doenightmare

Mike Greene has been researching BF a long time. He came up with a plan to capture images of the big guy called "unattended camp". He put out a bait by the camp, set the cameras, and left the area. This wasn't a one time attempt.


----------



## apt2miss

Dont any of yall remember Harry and the Hendersons? What more proof do you need than that


----------



## T.P.

It's real folks, my father in-law married it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Reason you never see them on game cameras ?????

They know how to remove the memory cards..


----------



## jrbowhuntr

T.P. said:


> It's real folks, my father in-law married it.



Now that's funny. I got chocked on my lunch.


----------



## NCHillbilly

7Mag Hunter said:


> Reason you never see them on game cameras ?????
> 
> They know how to remove the memory cards..



Exactly. So do black panthers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

T.P. said:


> It's real folks, my father in-law married it.



You musta married my ex-wife


----------



## GADave

My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew is a card-carrying member of the B.F.R.O. and he says... 

That he shot a 532 pound 341" typical Boone & Crockett buck in a remote corner of East Point far removed from the airport.  He shot it with a 300 Ultra Mag and it left quite a blood trail, but since it was almost 2:00 p.m. when he pulled the trigger, it was after dark before he could get down from the cell-tower and go after the buck.

He spotted the buck in his flashlight beam at 320 yards away, but when he was just 10 steps from recovering it he heard a noise he mistook for a low-flying Delta Jet.  Something didn't seem right so he stopped and at that very second Bigfoot himself grabbed the buck with his foot and began sprinting away at about 40 mph.  Bigfoot hadn't gotten far (about 3 miles) when the buck's antlers became entangled in a Toyota and Bigfoot was slammed to the ground by the sudden halt.  In the fall, the giant ape hit his head on a Geico billboard and was knocked out cold.

My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew was hot on their heels and was carrying a Sony professional video camera with night-vision capability.  He had filmed the entire incident in 1080p HD, but as he was gathering snot samples from Bigfoots left nostril, the man-monkey came suddenly concious, snatched my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew camera, flicked my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew on top of the head then sped off, still carrying the buck with his foot and the video camera in his hand.

My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew never saw the buck, Bigfoot, or the camera again.

True story, ... Really.  I really know and trust my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew.


----------



## gdaagent

Pfft!


----------



## WolfPack

I am sorry but I WILL put all this to rest....if I ever think I see bigfoot I am shooting it and giving chase while calling the police department on my cell and telling them to bring the dogs and helicopter, we gonna stuff it into the museum!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh, and that candy bar was delicious.


----------



## jparrott

After a story like that its time for milk and cookies


----------



## bfriendly

Boy you guys are hilarious...........That is one big dude caught on Thermal imaging.  So you all think it is What on the camera?  Some idiot out there that happened to find the candy bar on the log in the middle of the night........if so, he was also completely Naked.......

If you watch that video, then look at one of Jagers, you can see the thermal caption is totally different from someone wearing clothes and something NOT wearing anything.........

Here is a Jager video just for comparison, notice how the guys wearing their camo are covered up, but the Pigs(& BIGFOOT) do not and are fully thermalised

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

I will be one of them people sayin I told you so, when someone actually does kill one and it is in a Museum somewhere..........I have not seen one myself, but I have heard them before........No doubt in my mind they are out there, no doubt!

Also, this guy did not just randomly go out in the woods and put a candy bar on a log...........there was a reason he was where he was(like a sighting report etc..) and he has spent a Lot of time out in the woods doing what he is doing.


----------



## Kilowatt 101

The first thing your mom teaches you, dont take candy from
strangers


----------



## g24dawggone

*Holy Crap!*

Holy Crap! I'm never ever going hunting again because that was so awesomely scary! I thought me having predator on my trail cam was bad enough! Woooo  i got the heeebbieee  jeebbiieess now! Good luck with that


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Boy you guys are hilarious...........That is one big dude caught on Thermal imaging.  So you all think it is What on the camera?  Some idiot out there that happened to find the candy bar on the log in the middle of the night........if so, he was also completely Naked.......
> 
> If you watch that video, then look at one of Jagers, you can see the thermal caption is totally different from someone wearing clothes and something NOT wearing anything.........
> 
> Here is a Jager video just for comparison, notice how the guys wearing their camo are covered up, but the Pigs(& BIGFOOT) do not and are fully thermalised
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> 
> I will be one of them people sayin I told you so, when someone actually does kill one and it is in a Museum somewhere..........I have not seen one myself, but I have heard them before........No doubt in my mind they are out there, no doubt!
> 
> Also, this guy did not just randomly go out in the woods and put a candy bar on a log...........there was a reason he was where he was(like a sighting report etc..) and he has spent a Lot of time out in the woods doing what he is doing.



Dude, I've spent forty-three years in the woods. Those woods. Woodsier woods. Day and night. Alone and with other people. I've hunted and been all over some of the deepest, biggest, wildest woods in the eastern US. There ain't no bigfoot out there. Or if there is one, he's out there in the Pacific Northwest, because he ain't here in NC. Nobody I know who has spent their whole life in the woods (and that's quite a few people) has ever seen any sign of bigfoot. The Cherokee Indians lived here for hundreds or thousands of years, and they never mentioned that they saw bigfoot (except for the new-age decendants of Cherokee princesses who look whiter than me see him all the time in the last twenty years or so and have conversations with him and stuff.) None of the early explorers saw bigfoot. It's almost always these city fellers who see bigfoot, (except for that one ol' hillbilly guy who saw him a while back and said he had beaut-i-ful hair and all I'll say is just look at that feller and you'll understand.) Most of these city bigfoot hunters couldn't catch a crippled possum shut up in a barn stall, but they usually find bigfoot the first or second time they go out there in the woods. And see him several times. While people who spend their whole life in the woods never do. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## doenightmare

NCHillbilly said:


> Dude, I've spent forty-three years in the woods. Those woods. Woodsier woods. Day and night. Alone and with other people. I've hunted and been all over some of the deepest, biggest, wildest woods in the eastern US. There ain't no bigfoot out there. Or if there is one, he's out there in the Pacific Northwest, because he ain't here in NC. Nobody I know who has spent their whole life in the woods (and that's quite a few people) has ever seen any sign of bigfoot. The Cherokee Indians lived here for hundreds or thousands of years, and they never mentioned that they saw bigfoot (except for the new-age decendants of Cherokee princesses who look whiter than me see him all the time in the last twenty years or so and have conversations with him and stuff.) None of the early explorers saw bigfoot. It's almost always these city fellers who see bigfoot, (except for that one ol' hillbilly guy who saw him a while back and said he had beaut-i-ful hair and all I'll say is just look at that feller and you'll understand.) Most of these city bigfoot hunters couldn't catch a crippled possum shut up in a barn stall, but they usually find bigfoot the first or second time they go out there in the woods. And see him several times. While people who spend their whole life in the woods never do. Hmmmmmmm.


 

Don't know if there is a bigfoot or not but you are dead wrong about there being no reports from early explorers and almost all indians have a bigfoot like creature in their culture. I have seen dozens of newspaper articles from the 1800's describing a bigfoot creature. Teddy Roosevelt wrote about a case from the 1800's.


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=694 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=692>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*THE BAUMAN STORY*


</TD></TR><TR><TD height=15></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]Presidential frontiersmen "Rough-rider" Teddy Roosevelt began writing his soon to be published book in 1890. Titled _The Wilderness Hunter_, the author writes of a grizzled, weather beaten trapper by the name of Bauman, whose figure of a man reminded me of actor Robert Redford's portrayal of the legendary woodsman-tracker Jeremiah Johnson. Bauman however was German born, lived all of his life out on the early frontier. Roosevelt must have had some degree of belief in Bauman's tale to include his thoughts in his book. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]Before his legendary encounter, Roger Patterson wrote in his 1966 book, _Do Abominable Snowmen of America Really Exist_ that, "He [Roosevelt] was a hard man to fool with a wild tale." Bauman must have held to the story for it was said that he could hardly repress a shudder at certain points in the yarn. A yarn that was to become a legend at Roosevelt's unwitting recounting, weathering the retelling for more than 100 years and will go on ad infinitum. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]One of Idaho's best known horror stories, it tells the story of two trappers who set out on a beaver hunt in the still remote alpine terrain of the beautiful Salmon River countryside. This portion of the Salmon River is located in the Bitterroot Mountains between the state of Idaho and Montana. To this day, stories of the Sasquatch come out of this part of this virgin wilderness. Roosevelt wrote that the previous year a trapper's body had been found torn to bits and partially eaten by an "unknown beast, which left enormous human foot tracks in its wake." [Bears do not leave human footprints; overlapping bear tracks upon one another can be differentiated.] [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]Oblivious to what should have been a warning to the senses, these two men journeyed deep into the wilderness' remote regions, moving campsites from one creek to another in search of satisfactory places in which to place their beaver traps. Here is that famous excerpt about Bauman from Roosevelt's book:
"Frontiersmen are not, as a rule, apt to be very superstitious. They lead lives too hard and practical, and have too little imagination in things spiritual and supernatural. I have heard but few ghost stories while living on the frontier, and those few were of a perfectly commonplace and conventional type. But I once listened to a goblin-story, which rather impressed me. ​[/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]A grizzled, weather beaten old mountain hunter, named Bauman who, born and had passed all of his life on the Frontier, told it the story to me. He must have believed what he said, for he could hardly repress a shudder at certain points of the tale; but he was of German ancestry, and in childhood had doubtless been saturated with all kinds of ghost and goblin lore. So that many fearsome superstitions were latent in his mind; besides, he knew well the stories told by the Indian medicine men in their winter camps, of the snow-walkers, and the specters, [spirits, ghosts & apparitions] the formless evil beings that haunt the forest depths, and dog and waylay the lonely wanderer who after nightfall passes through the regions where they lurk. It may be that when overcome by the horror of the fate that befell his friend, and when oppressed by the awful dread of the unknown, he grew to attribute, both at the time and still more in remembrance, weird and elfin traits to what was merely some abnormally wicked and cunning wild beast; but whether this was so or not, no man can say. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]When the event occurred, Bauman was still a young man, and was trapping with a partner among the mountains dividing the forks of the Salmon from the head of Wisdom River. Not having had much luck, he and his partner determined to go up into a particularly wild and lonely pass through which ran a small stream said to contain many beavers. The pass had an evil reputation because the year before a solitary hunter who had wandered into it was slain, seemingly by a wild beast, the half eaten remains being afterwards found by some mining prospectors who had passed his camp only the night before. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]The memory of this event, however, weighted very lightly with the two trappers, who were as adventurous and hardy as others of their kind. They took their two lean mountain ponies to the foot of the pass where they left them in an open beaver meadow, the rocky timber-clad ground being from there onward impracticable for horses. They then struck out on foot through the vast, gloomy forest, and in about four hours reached a little open glade where they concluded to camp, as signs of game were plenty. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]There was still an hour or two of daylight left, and after building a brush lean-to and throwing down and opening their packs, they started upstream. The country was very dense and hard to travel through, as there was much down timber, although here and there the somber woodland was broken by small glades of mountain grass. At dusk they again reached camp. The glade in which it was pitched was not many yards wide, the tall, close-set pines and firs rising round it like a wall. On one side was a little stream, beyond which rose the steep mountains slope, covered with the unbroken growth of evergreen forest. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]They were surprised to find that during their absence something, apparently a bear, had visited camp, and had rummaged about among their things, scattering the contents of their packs, and in sheer wantonness destroying their lean-to. The footprints of the beast were quite plain, but at first they paid no particular heed to them, busying themselves with rebuilding the lean-to, laying out their beds and stores and lighting the fire. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]While Bauman was making ready supper, it being already dark, his companion began to examine the tracks more closely, and soon took a brand from the fire to follow them up, where the intruder had walked along a game trail after leaving the camp. When the brand flickered out, he returned and took another, repeating his inspection of the footprints very closely. Coming back to the fire, he stood by it a minute or two, peering out into the darkness, and suddenly remarked, "Bauman, that bear has been walking on two legs." [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]Bauman laughed at this, but his partner insisted that he was right, and upon again examining the tracks with a torch, they certainly did seem to be made by but two paws or feet. However, it was too dark to make sure. After discussing whether the footprints could possibly be those of a human being, and coming to the conclusion that they could not be, the two men rolled up in their blankets, and went to sleep under the lean-to. At midnight Bauman was awakened by some noise, and sat up in his blankets. As he did so his nostrils were struck by a strong, wild-beast odor, and he caught the loom of a great body in the darkness at the mouth of the lean-to. Grasping his rifle, he fired at the vague, threatening shadow, but must have missed, for immediately afterwards he heard the smashing of the under wood as the thing, whatever it was, rushed off into the impenetrable blackness of the forest and the night. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]After this the two men slept but little, sitting up by the rekindled fire, but they heard nothing more. In the morning they started out to look at the few traps they had set the previous evening and put out new ones. By an unspoken agreement they kept together all day, and returned to camp towards evening. On nearing it they saw, hardly to their astonishment that the lean-to had again been torn down. The visitor of the preceding day had returned, and in wanton malice had tossed about their camp kit and bedding, and destroyed the shanty. The ground was marked up by its tracks, and on leaving the camp it had gone along the soft earth by the brook. The footprints were as plain as if on snow, and, after a careful scrutiny of the trail, it certainly did seem as if, whatever the thing was, it had walked off on but two legs. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]The men, thoroughly uneasy, gathered a great heap of dead logs and kept up a roaring fire throughout the night, one or the other sitting on guard most of the time. About midnight the thing came down through the forest opposite, across the brook, and stayed there on the hillside for nearly an hour. They could hear the branches crackle as it moved about, and several times it uttered a harsh, grating, long-drawn moan, a peculiarly sinister sound. Yet it did not venture near the fire. In the morning the two trappers, after discussing the strange events of the last 36 hours, decided that they would shoulder their packs and leave the valley that afternoon. They were the more ready to do this because in spite of seeing a good deal of game sign they had caught very little fur. However it was necessary first to go along the line of their traps and gather them, and this they started out to do. All the morning they kept together, picking up trap after trap, each one empty. On first leaving camp they had the disagreeable sensation of being followed. In the dense spruce thickets they occasionally heard a branch snap after they had passed; and now and then there were slight rustling noises among the small pines to one side of them. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]At noon they were back within a couple of miles of camp. In the high, bright sunlight their fears seemed absurd to the two armed men, accustomed as they were, through long years of lonely wandering in the wilderness, to face every kind of danger from man, brute or element. There were still three beaver traps to collect from a little pond in a wide ravine near by. Bauman volunteered to gather these and bring them in, while his companion went ahead to camp and made ready the packs. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]On reaching the pond Bauman found three beavers in the traps, one of which had been pulled loose and carried into a beaver house. He took several hours in securing and preparing the beaver, and when he started homewards he marked, with some uneasiness, how low the sun was getting. As he hurried toward camp, under the tall trees, the silence and desolation of the forest weighted on him. His feet made no sound on the pine needles and the slanting sunrays, striking through among the straight trunks, made a gray twilight in which objects at a distance glimmered indistinctly. There was nothing to break the gloomy stillness which, when there is no breeze, always broods over these somber primeval forests. At last he came to the edge of the little glade where the camp lay and shouted as he approached it, but got no answer. The campfire had gone out, though the thin blue smoke was still curling upwards. [/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]Near it lay the packs wrapped and arranged. At first Bauman could see nobody; nor did he receive an answer to his call. Stepping forward he again shouted, and as he did so his eye fell on the body of his friend, stretched beside the trunk of a great fallen spruce. Rushing towards it the horrified trapper found that the body was still warm, but that the neck was broken, while there were four great fang marks in the throat. The footprints of the unknown beast-creature, printed deep in the soft soil, told the whole story. The unfortunate man, having finished his packing, had sat down on the spruce log with his face to the fire, and his back to the dense woods, to wait for his companion. While thus waiting, his monstrous assailant, which must have been lurking in the woods, waiting for a chance to catch one of the adventurers unprepared, came silently up from behind, walking with long noiseless steps and seemingly still on two legs. Evidently unheard, it reached the man, and broke his neck by wrenching his head back with its fore paws, while it buried its teeth in his throat. It had not eaten the body, but apparently had romped and gamboled around it in uncouth, ferocious glee, occasionally rolling over and over it; and had then fled back into the soundless depths of the woods. Bauman, utterly unnerved and believing that the creature with which he had to deal was something either half human or half devil, some great goblin-beast, abandoned everything but his rifle and struck off at speed down the pass, not halting until he reached the beaver meadows where the hobbled ponies were still grazing. Mounting, he rode onwards through the night, until beyond reach of pursuit." [/FONT]​[FONT=ARIAL, HELVETICA]There is by the way, a second passage in _The Wilderness Hunter_ where Teddy Roosevelt may quite possibly have been describing a personal Bigfoot experience. He writes about how he and a friend were on a hunting trip in the State of Washington. They had contracted a Native American to guide them into a remote region. Their guide urged them to avoid a particular area due to some native "superstition" that hunter-tracker Roosevelt held as utterly preposterous. In any event, old roughrider Roosevelt, as was his way sometimes, bullied the apprehensive guide into taking them to this area anyway. They did not find any big game during that trek or other sign but Roosevelt made a point of mentioning the very strange noises he heard at night while camping there. He did not recognize nor describe the noises, but he did give the distinct impression that they were unusual in his learned experience and found them to be unsettling. Uncharacteristically, Roosevelt did not offer any explanation or speculation about the source of the noises, simply mentioned them, and said no more about it. Odd for an author who otherwise went into such vivid detail relative to the animals he observed and hunted. While the killer creature was never given a clearly defined name, Bigfoot buffs believe firmly that this creature was a Sasquatch but I could use some measure of convincing. Taken on its own, the Bauman story is not very impressive as evidence for the existence of wild men in North America, but when considered along with the more substantive reports it acquires greater significance. Ultimately, readers of these eyewitness accounts will be left to judge for themselves the significance and value ostensibly placed on these stories in the future. [/FONT]

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## NCHillbilly

And any of that has what to do with the subject of bigfoot in NC or the eastern US? (the topic of this thread.) The Pacific Northwest has a long tradition of Sasquatch legends and sightings. North Carolina doesn't. That includes the Indian tribes. The Cherokee had all kinds of stories about different creatures, monsters, and supernatural beings who lived here-from giant winged snakes and giant fish, hawks, bees, and leeches to cannibalistic ogres and shape-shifting witches. None of them resembled bigfoot. This guy filmed this supposed bigfoot in a patch of woods located right between Charlotte and Greensboro in the NC Piedmont, a very heavily populated region (in which the people who actually live there don't see bigfoot.) To say it ain't wilderness is an understatement. The patch of woods where ol' Hershey-bar-grabber was filmed probably has a tree stand on every other acre of it during hunting season. We do have some wilderness in the mountains of western NC, but there ain't no bigfoot here, either. And I have a few Roosevelt books myself, enjoy reading them-but Teddy fits the profile of the city boy who goes out in the woods and sees bigfoot. Jim Bridger and Hugh Glass and those boys spent a good bit of time in the wildest parts of the Rockies, and they didn't go around telling about how they saw bigfoot. I've watched enough of those bigfoot hunting shows where a bunch of expert bigfoot hunter people who wouldn't know a possum from a fox go a hundred yards out in the woods behind somebodys cow pasture at night and play recordings of monkeys hollering and creep themselves out asking each other if they heard that. Pretty entertaining, but not too confidence-inspiring in the proficiency of professional bigfoot stalkers.


----------



## Double-droptine

What kind of candy bar is good bigfoot bait? Is it legal and ethical to bait for bigfoot? Do you take the wrapper off or leave it on? If all bigfoots get their candy bar out of the same pile wont it spread disease amongst the bigfoot herd?


----------



## NCHillbilly

You can legally hunt deer over bait in NC, so bigfoot's probably all right too. Except this was on National Forest game lands. You can't bait deer there, so I would be hesitant to bait bigfoot there, too. Better stick to private land. I wish more people would leave candy bars sitting on stumps in the woods, though. I get hungry sometimes out there.


----------



## rex upshaw

oh my goodness, some of you folks actually believe this guy.


----------



## Woodsman

*Please help me here.......*

Here is my take on all the BIG FOOT stuff.

We can find fossilized bones, scat, and other items  of animals and dwellings of early man buried under volcano ash, layers of dirt from thousands of years of sediments and mud. We can even find fossilized poo and bones of animals like the dinosaurs. We even found what is believed to be a "microorganisms" on another planet. But we can not find "one proof positive item" of these things?????
Well if I ever come across somehing that I think is Bigfoot...and I don't take "brush shots" I know what I am shooting at. Its getting a free ride in the back of my truck to the taxidermist.


----------



## peezee

the guy spent his whole career as a fraud investigator..

he sounds well trained to create a fraud...

just sayin..


----------



## HawgHunterMK

so u fellas trying to tell me that outta all the guns and cameras that have been in the woods bigfoot just avoids them?
but he doesnt avoid that city slicker (that believes in ET and Casper) on his ride home from work?


----------



## Lt Dave

T.P. said:


> It's real folks, my father in-law married it.



I just spit Red Man all over my screen, that’s Funny!


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

Dude I will never leave camp again, just b/c i smelled a snickers.
I am sorry didnt know that someone was filming I would have put on more than my whitey tightys.


----------



## Backcountry

he's real and he's out there watching you


----------



## shea900

I smell choc-ful -o-nuts.


----------



## ThunderRoad

NCHillbilly said:


> Dude, I've spent forty-three years in the woods. Those woods. Woodsier woods. Day and night. Alone and with other people. I've hunted and been all over some of the deepest, biggest, wildest woods in the eastern US. There ain't no bigfoot out there. Or if there is one, he's out there in the Pacific Northwest, because he ain't here in NC. Nobody I know who has spent their whole life in the woods (and that's quite a few people) has ever seen any sign of bigfoot. The Cherokee Indians lived here for hundreds or thousands of years, and they never mentioned that they saw bigfoot (except for the new-age decendants of Cherokee princesses who look whiter than me see him all the time in the last twenty years or so and have conversations with him and stuff.) None of the early explorers saw bigfoot. It's almost always these city fellers who see bigfoot, (except for that one ol' hillbilly guy who saw him a while back and said he had beaut-i-ful hair and all I'll say is just look at that feller and you'll understand.) Most of these city bigfoot hunters couldn't catch a crippled possum shut up in a barn stall, but they usually find bigfoot the first or second time they go out there in the woods. And see him several times. While people who spend their whole life in the woods never do. Hmmmmmmm.



AMEN...I think you cracked the case


----------



## Thetoolman

I camped right there before & saw the same thing!!!
 IT IS:
 BIG FOOT out walking his pet
 BLACK PANTHER


----------



## olcowman

An older gentleman hanging out at the edge of the woods with candy bars and a camera? This sounds familiar don't it? Yep, Ol' bigfoot is about to get himself molested it sounds like to me? This yankee feller is a bigfoot-o-phile...


----------



## olchevy

olcowman said:


> An older gentleman hanging out at the edge of the woods with candy bars and a camera? This sounds familiar don't it? Yep, Ol' bigfoot is about to get himself molested it sounds like to me? This yankee feller is a bigfoot-o-phile...



I can hear the banjos.....Thats a Big foot call....lol


----------



## runswithbeer

he's real i saw him in scarboro ga


----------



## ArrowWarrior75

They are real dude! I see them all over Atlanta and they reek of cheap wine and crack cocaine!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> An older gentleman hanging out at the edge of the woods with candy bars and a camera? This sounds familiar don't it? Yep, Ol' bigfoot is about to get himself molested it sounds like to me? This yankee feller is a bigfoot-o-phile...



I give you this one..........that is Funny!!

However, someone thinks they May be in the Pac NW, but not in NC..........How about Georgia? There may be one from YOUR county


http://bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ga


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

An artist's rendition and moving pics can be viewed here:

http://lnt.org/bigfootchallenge/


----------



## Lowjack

So that's who stole My Candy bar from my pocket while I slept ?.........I mean hunted.


----------



## bfriendly

http://bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=nc

How bout NC?  Man there sure are ALOT of crazy people there huh

BTW-the sightings listed are only the ones that are reported, obviously.  Wonder if there are a few that were not reported..........yea, I think so.


----------



## GAcarver

Bear


----------



## BowanaLee

Yup, I believe it. Yup, you BF believers have a loose screw !


----------



## jamesbond22_22

I have hunted Uwharrie National Forest many number of years.  If anyone has ever been to Uwharrie they for sure know that this laughable.  Uwharrie is so heavily hunted and has so many roads thru it it's hard to call that place secluded.  You have tons of campers, hunters, horse riders, hikers, atv riders, and off-road truck people.  There's two gamelands (wma) that are close that are hunted very regularly.  There's three lakes (High rock, Tuckertown, Badin) that are close/borders Uwharrie that are fished all year round with tons of boat traffic.  Wait till gun season and just sit at one of the gas stations. You all would be amazed at the amount of blaze orange, atvs, and people you see.  No way bigfoot would of not been spotted. This guy chose the wrong national forest.  He apparently has not been around that area much.  I have driven every dirt road around that whole area.  That's where I have done a lot of my hunting and fun time as it has so much there to do.


----------



## bfriendly

jamesbond22_22 said:


> I have hunted Uwharrie National Forest many number of years.  If anyone has ever been to Uwharrie they for sure know that this laughable.  Uwharrie is so heavily hunted and has so many roads thru it it's hard to call that place secluded.  You have tons of campers, hunters, horse riders, hikers, atv riders, and off-road truck people.  There's two gamelands (wma) that are close that are hunted very regularly.  There's three lakes (High rock, Tuckertown, Badin) that are close/borders Uwharrie that are fished all year round with tons of boat traffic.  Wait till gun season and just sit at one of the gas stations. You all would be amazed at the amount of blaze orange, atvs, and people you see.  No way bigfoot would of not been spotted. This guy chose the wrong national forest.  He apparently has not been around that area much.  I have driven every dirt road around that whole area.  That's where I have done a lot of my hunting and fun time as it has so much there to do.



Well there ya go, thats all the proof I needed..........must be a hoax........no Bigfoot in NC  At least not in Uhwarrie........


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Well there ya go, thats all the proof I needed..........must be a hoax........no Bigfoot in NC  At least not in Uhwarrie........



Are you pulling our leg or are you for real? Have you taken a real good look at all them reports? A lot of city folks, folks that wish to remain anonymous, a heap of people who think they saw something years ago when they were children? Outside of one eccentric professor from the university of idaho, Jeff Meldrom, the majority of your bigfoot 'experts' generally are post menapausal, late middle-aged, overweight women who are prone to flights of fancy and fellers that need to see a barber and like to wear camoflauge and feathers in their hair. Polls among their peers have revealed that they also are firm believers in paranormal phenomenon, mermaids, global conspiracies, and unicorns...

And allow me to apologize in advance for the long post but I will now repost my own widely celebrated (well mostly just me and my wife and a six pack of Guinness) and well documented bigfoot research credentials:

_We moved back to our home in east tennessee a few years back on a permanent basis as I was working on NP campgrounds in the area. One night I stumbled across one of my neighbors on the computer telling the dangdest tale you ever heard. Her name is Janice Carter Coy, look her up and bear in mind I could almost see her little ol' house trailer from the cabin in the wintertime. A small patch of woods, a creek and an eighty acre pasture was between us. (and a barn that was used for bigfoots outhouse, bf pooh knee deep?) She had a friend named Mary Green and they had done wrote a book and all, 50 Years of Living with Bigfoot. 

Naturally I was surprised when I realized I had been hunting, fishing, gardening, you name it.... amongst 20 or 30 great big, hairy, teenage raping, broken english speaking, garlic loving, dish stealing ape like creatures. Had 4 or 5 generations of kinfolk right up the holler over the mountain in Polk county that hadn't seen none of these things either. Well these two "they was purty hefty gals & middle aged" was seeing them all the time, talking to them. even soliciting money up off folks on the web to feed em. 

We just laughed (like we did when Janice seen ufos or elves) but one afternoon I come in early and my wife said they was something going on cause trucks and nice cars had run the road all day toward's the Coy's place. Being a nosy neighbor I hightailed it over there and guess what..... a genuine National Geographic film crew and the nuttiest feller I ever met calling himself a Russian anthropologist (name was Igor or maybe Ivan? must not pay em much over in Russia cause he hit me up for money for a plane ticket home! LOL) I ain't smart enough to make this up... it got more bizzare from there with them a walking all over them little bitty patches of woods pointing out tracks and pulling cow hair right off the durn fence.

I almost made it on the special (it airs from time to time on the history channel) they was filming me begging Janice to go in the house and put a bra on and I kept trying to get her to take the marlboro out of her mouth while they interviewed her.(they cut all that out!) They finally run me off when I stood behind them and ever time they'd take a hair sample and put it in a plastic bag I'd say "hereford", "angus", .... they didn't much care for that. Later that evening when she got to trying to call them in for the film crew... well of course some smart aleck (me) went to whooping back from across the creek. So I am "kinda" in the documentary, so to speak.

Anyhow ya'll can go and read all about it on the bigfoot websites. When these ladies first come up with this story they were worshipped on these sights and I was thrown off for telling the truth when someone asked me a question. They had a boy from Oregon, Will somebody, fly down and camp out between my house and hers and do research. He kinda run off at the mouth at one of the beer joints though and me and him had us a "come to Jesus" meeting one evening and i reckon he took off on for Oregon. I laid back and watched the rest of the circus unfold (although I would whoop back when she done the "call" so Bkeepr I sure am sorry about any time ya'll wasted analyzing my BF whoops and wood knocking?)

Sorry about the long post and i left out some of the good stuff. You can Google it and read all night long, I know the story already. So Miss Bkeepr you have been arguing with a genuine BF researcher and proffesional BF call generator. Sorry I came to a different conclusion than some of ya'll, but none of them BF people I met could agree on anything either. I hate to admit but the most plausible thing i heard was on one of them fringe sites where they think BF is from another dimension (you'd hear twilight zone theme music right before one jumped out grabbed you I figure) and that they come and visit with messages of love and sometimes to help aliens anal probe folks in trailer parks... don't get mad at me... I'm just going by what they said? 

If any of ya'll are out in the woods researching and really see a bigfoot... and then see a spaceship.... well I feel for you! ___________________

This was posted back in May on a thread about some pig murders. So I figure if I lived among a whole family of these bigfeets all them years and next door to a lady what wrote a book about them... well that makes me an "expert by proxy" or something like that? And in my "expert" opinion: they ain't none of them things running around in the woods nowheres in the southeast.


----------



## bfriendly

> Are you pulling our leg or are you for real? Have you taken a real good look at all them reports? A lot of city folks, folks that wish to remain anonymous, a heap of people who think they saw something years ago when they were children? Outside of one eccentric professor from the university of idaho, Jeff Meldrom, the majority of your bigfoot 'experts' generally are post menapausal, late middle-aged, overweight women who are prone to flights of fancy and fellers that need to see a barber and like to wear camoflauge and feathers in their hair. Polls among their peers have revealed that they also are firm believers in paranormal phenomenon, mermaids, global conspiracies, and unicorns...



Actually, I have read a few(LOTS&LOTS) of them reports and even a few that have been posted, I think are Hargwarsh..........but, as far as the Big fella goes........oh yea, I beleive.........I found a track that I beleive could have been a BF, at Pinelog.  This was a Human looking, Bare Foot Print that when I stepped on top of it, it was 2 inches wider-all the way around-my 10.5 wide boot.  This was NOT a bear track-many of which I have seen.  I have heard a scream that matched what many others described.......started like a woman screamin for her life then went somewhere else........I have always studied wildlife, I think I got a pertty good handle on most sounds in the woods.

I realize there are a bunch of Hoaxes, like the 2 boys from GA and some folks used to go around with wooden feet strapped on etc etc.....BUT, even a hoax would be lifeless without "Something" to back it up.  Too many tracks found, too many sightings reported for Way toooo many years.......here are the undisputed FACTS about Bigfoot, from the BFRO home page:  

What are the undisputed facts about the bigfoot / sasquatch mystery? 
It's a fact that for more than 400 years people have reported seeing large, hair-covered, man-like animals in the wilderness areas of North America. 

It is a fact that sightings of these animals continue today. Real or not, these reports are often made by people of unimpeachable character. 

It is a fact that, for over seventy years, people have been finding, photographing, and casting sets of very large human-shaped tracks. Most are discovered by chance in remote areas. These tracks continue to be found to this day. 

It is a fact that the cultural histories of many Native American and First Nation peoples include stories and beliefs about non-human "peoples" of the wild. Many of these descriptions bear a striking resemblance to the hairy man-like creatures reported today. 

These are some of the facts. There is, however, much disagreement as to what these facts mean. 

To many, these facts, taken together, suggest the presence of an animal, probably a primate, that exists today in very low population densities. If true, this species, having likely evolved alongside humans, became astonishingly adept at avoiding human contact through a process of natural selection. 

To others, these same facts point to a cultural phenomenon kept alive today through a combination of the misidentification of known animals, wishful thinking, and the deliberate fabrication of evidence. 

The BFRO, and its members, take the former view.


----------



## bfriendly

Again, I concur that many of the reports are from people you would not beleive them if they said it was raining and you were standing in it............but there are other reports from other credible guys..........I think Teddy Roosevelt told of a story........

Anywho, if you shoot one, you better hope you kill it!

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/bauman.htm


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Again, I concur that many of the reports are from people you would not beleive them if they said it was raining and you were standing in it............but there are other reports from other credible guys..........I think Teddy Roosevelt told of a story........
> 
> Anywho, if you shoot one, you better hope you kill it!
> http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/bauman.htm



Trust me, given the opportunity I ain't going to shoot one just to say 'howdee'... and i am familiar with the TR story which was one he retold after hearing it from an old mountain man. You realize folks was apt to spin yarns back then, they had contests at some of them mountain man rendezvous just to see who could tell the biggest lie. Even newspapers, which were often competeing in small isolated western towns for a limited number of customers, would print incredible fictional accounts of various events (like hairy wild men being seen around the countryside for example) in an attempt to sell more papers. Historical references from that time are quite colorful and a some of the most entertaining were when rival editors would try and "out-do" one another with the most sensational tale. Not saying TR's source was embellishing, but you do have to look at evidence from that era with a bit of skepticism.

You act like you don't want anyone to shoot one of these things? That sure don't make sense to me but it is a common theme among the bigfoot enthusiasts. Many of them whine and carry on about people thinking they're crazy and not considering any of the evidence they are claiming as proof. Some swear up and down that whole gangs of bigfeet are living in their backyards and knocking on their doors day and night. (I guess for groceries or to watch tv or something) But of course they can't tell anyone 'exactly' where they are at because someone might come and shoot one? Ohh boo-hoo, poor ol' bigfoot! Hey, I ain't going to shoot the whole dang herd (gang? gaggle? pod?) unless some of the rest of them mess with me. I'll shoot one of the less friendly ones or one of the dumb ones, or maybe the ugliest one? (which would be hard to pick out based on the pictures folks has drawed of them things) Once I dress him out and haul him up town to the tv news station we'll have him stuffed and go on what they call one of them 'whirlwind tours' a charging folks to come and look at it. After we split the money 75-25 (hey I'm the one that took the risk of some of them other ones a wretching my head loose from my neck and playing bigfoot volleyball with it) Not only will you be pretty well off financially, but you'll be the toast of them bigfoot lovers around the world! Ain't nobody going to call you crazy any more and think about all them folks you can go and give them the ol' "See I told you so!" to!  Ol Sally Jesse Raphael will probably want to interview you? Richard Simmons will be wanting to come hold your hand and cry with you? Heck, you might even get your own national geographic special on the history channel?

If you, or anymore of these bigfeet people on this here forum, can point me to a passle of these critters whats about half tame or hanging out behind the trailer park waiting on Oprah to come on the tv.... pm me or give me a call.... I'll do the rest!


----------



## bfriendly

The BFRO does NOT want the shooting of BF, but I am kinda leaning the other way......I think I would have to take one out, given the chance, not sure.  
Am I 100% positive about BF? No, high 90's, yea, I REALLY THINK so........I am just really shocked there are so many outdoorsmen on this forum and other places alike, that just think it is absolutely rediculous  that these things could really exist.

What about UFOs? Nah, but there are other planets, galaxies etc that we do know of, so Why Not?

Ghosts? Yep!

Bigfoot? Sure! Why not? you know there is this guy that we know FOR A FACT DID Exist and his name given is Gigantopithecas(sp)..........see if I can find you a photo.............brb


----------



## bfriendly

*Here ya go........*

This guy DID exist, but they (Scientists) think he is extinct........this is what I beleive BF came from........again, not 100% positive, but WHY NOT?  So far, we know of only men in historical stories that have been killed by them, so I Hope they are out there...........Here is Giganto


----------



## The Original Rooster

bfriendly said:


> The BFRO does NOT want the shooting of BF, but I am kinda leaning the other way......I think I would have to take one out, given the chance, not sure.
> Am I 100% positive about BF? No, high 90's, yea, I REALLY THINK so........I am just really shocked there are so many outdoorsmen on this forum and other places alike, that just think it is absolutely rediculous  that these things could really exist.
> 
> What about UFOs? Nah, but there are other planets, galaxies etc that we do know of, so Why Not?
> 
> Ghosts? Yep!
> 
> Bigfoot? Sure! Why not? you know there is this guy that we know FOR A FACT DID Exist and his name given is Gigantopithecas(sp)..........see if I can find you a photo.............brb



I agree, they just may be a few still out there. Personally, I hope we never find out for sure because once it's proven, somebody will want one in a zoo. I like the mystery.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

It ain't happen folks. I'm the same way as some mentioned. I've been in the woods all my life and never have I seen one, heard one, or saw sign of one. If they existed in the wild, one would have turned up by now. By sure dumb luck, someone would have found a dead one.


----------



## olcowman

Trent Gunnell said:


> It ain't happen folks. I'm the same way as some mentioned. I've been in the woods all my life and never have I seen one, heard one, or saw sign of one. If they existed in the wild, one would have turned up by now. By sure dumb luck, someone would have found a dead one.



Yeah that's about my take on it... and I am pretty gullible. Heck I still believed in Santa Claus till I was 24. This whole bigfoot thing kinda shot up in the 60s with that film from California, them slowly pretty much petered out until the www breathed new life into it. Nowadays it is either a bunch of them trying to out-analyze each other on all the old evidence from the 1960s or the new breed of bigfoot folks which consists of hippies and middle aged women who see them every night running around behind their house trailers. Of course the new and improved bigfoot has developed esp and can 'sense' when you are going to take his picture. He also uses this extraordinary talent to avoid trailcams and some claim he has the power to hypnotyze us non-believers into not really seeing him?

I figured with all these powers and based on the smell that accompanies the eyewitness accounts, they would have done developed enough mentally to realize they stink purty bad and might ought to start spending more time a bathing instead of trying to hypnotyze me? Bfriendly you got to agree that the evidence is getting kinda dated as far as anything substantial. Nowadays everybody and their brother is walking around with a dang video device and we ain't got a clear picture of one since 1960 something? And how in the world did these things go from being real rare and clustered mostly in the rainforest environments of the west coast to living in every trailer park from Miami to Anchorage? I think the bigfoot exists solely within the realm of the internet these days...


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> The BFRO does NOT want the shooting of BF, but I am kinda leaning the other way......I think I would have to take one out, given the chance, not sure.
> Am I 100% positive about BF? No, high 90's, yea, I REALLY THINK so........I am just really shocked there are so many outdoorsmen on this forum and other places alike, that just think it is absolutely rediculous  that these things could really exist.
> 
> What about UFOs? Nah, but there are other planets, galaxies etc that we do know of, so Why Not?
> 
> Ghosts? Yep!
> 
> Bigfoot? Sure! Why not? you know there is this guy that we know FOR A FACT DID Exist and his name given is Gigantopithecas(sp)..........see if I can find you a photo.............brb



I'm also pretty sure that mastodons, Columbian mammoths, giant ground sloths, American cheetahs, dire wolves, American lions, short-faced bears, and Tyrannasaurus really existed right here at one time. That don't mean that I realistically expect to meet one out in the little unexplored patch of woods behind the cow barn next week.


----------



## HucK Finn

bfriendly said:


> Actually, I have read a few(LOTS&LOTS) of them reports and even a few that have been posted, I think are Hargwarsh..........but, as far as the Big fella goes........oh yea, I beleive.........I found a track that I beleive could have been a BF, at Pinelog.  This was a Human looking, Bare Foot Print that when I stepped on top of it, it was 2 inches wider-all the way around-my 10.5 wide boot.  This was NOT a bear track-many of which I have seen.  I have heard a scream that matched what many others described.......started like a woman screamin for her life then went somewhere else........I have always studied wildlife, I think I got a pertty good handle on most sounds in the woods.
> 
> I realize there are a bunch of Hoaxes, like the 2 boys from GA and some folks used to go around with wooden feet strapped on etc etc.....BUT, even a hoax would be lifeless without "Something" to back it up.  Too many tracks found, too many sightings reported for Way toooo many years.......here are the undisputed FACTS about Bigfoot, from the BFRO home page:
> 
> What are the undisputed facts about the bigfoot / sasquatch mystery?
> It's a fact that for more than 400 years people have reported seeing large, hair-covered, man-like animals in the wilderness areas of North America.
> 
> It is a fact that sightings of these animals continue today. Real or not, these reports are often made by people of unimpeachable character.
> 
> It is a fact that, for over seventy years, people have been finding, photographing, and casting sets of very large human-shaped tracks. Most are discovered by chance in remote areas. These tracks continue to be found to this day.
> 
> It is a fact that the cultural histories of many Native American and First Nation peoples include stories and beliefs about non-human "peoples" of the wild. Many of these descriptions bear a striking resemblance to the hairy man-like creatures reported today.
> 
> These are some of the facts. There is, however, much disagreement as to what these facts mean.
> 
> To many, these facts, taken together, suggest the presence of an animal, probably a primate, that exists today in very low population densities. If true, this species, having likely evolved alongside humans, became astonishingly adept at avoiding human contact through a process of natural selection.
> 
> To others, these same facts point to a cultural phenomenon kept alive today through a combination of the misidentification of known animals, wishful thinking, and the deliberate fabrication of evidence.
> 
> The BFRO, and its members, take the former view.




Here is another fact. NOT A SHRED OF PHYSICAL EVIDENCE HAS EVER BEEN FOUND.

How can you overlook that fact, BF sure did a good job of leaving all these tracks it would seem that at some point he would leave some scat, hair, something.


----------



## bfriendly

HucK Finn said:


> Here is another fact. NOT A SHRED OF PHYSICAL EVIDENCE HAS EVER BEEN FOUND.
> 
> How can you overlook that fact, BF sure did a good job of leaving all these tracks it would seem that at some point he would leave some scat, hair, something.



You say no shred, but there are plenty of cast tracks, some are so good they show dermal ridges-its like finger prints on your foot.....I would give some of the evidence at least the value of "Shreds"........there is the Thermal Video that started this thread..............Still no "Shred"?  I beg to differ.



> Yeah that's about my take on it... and I am pretty gullible. Heck I still believed in Santa Claus till I was 24. This whole bigfoot thing kinda shot up in the 60s with that film from California, them slowly pretty much petered out until the www breathed new life into it. Nowadays it is either a bunch of them trying to out-analyze each other on all the old evidence from the 1960s or the new breed of bigfoot folks which consists of hippies and middle aged women who see them every night running around behind their house trailers. Of course the new and improved bigfoot has developed esp and can 'sense' when you are going to take his picture. He also uses this extraordinary talent to avoid trailcams and some claim he has the power to hypnotyze us non-believers into not really seeing him?
> 
> I figured with all these powers and based on the smell that accompanies the eyewitness accounts, they would have done developed enough mentally to realize they stink purty bad and might ought to start spending more time a bathing instead of trying to hypnotyze me? Bfriendly you got to agree that the evidence is getting kinda dated as far as anything substantial. Nowadays everybody and their brother is walking around with a dang video device and we ain't got a clear picture of one since 1960 something? And how in the world did these things go from being real rare and clustered mostly in the rainforest environments of the west coast to living in every trailer park from Miami to Anchorage? I think the bigfoot exists solely within the realm of the internet these days...




you got a problem with Hippies and middle aged women

C'mon OCM, surely you dont need to call names to make your arguement..........many of the reports come from other types of people, including Lawyers, doctors/dentist, preachers and their wives, Hunters(Bunch a rednecks)

I hope I aint skeerin noone, but honestly, your arguements that he does NOT exist are weaker than mine that say he does..........

I got a "Whats this photo" for ya, but I got to find it..........first gotta change the oil in the hoe


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> you got a problem with Hippies and middle aged women
> 
> C'mon OCM, surely you dont need to call names to make your arguement..........many of the reports come from other types of people, including Lawyers, doctors/dentist, preachers and their wives, Hunters(Bunch a rednecks)
> 
> I hope I aint skeerin noone, but honestly, your arguements that he does NOT exist are weaker than mine that say he does..........
> 
> I got a "Whats this photo" for ya, but I got to find it..........first gotta change the oil in the hoe



No, no I am not name calling here by no means. If hippy or middle age woman ain't politically correct I am extremely sorry. I myself am married to a middle aged woman who is prone to fantasies... (she thinks money grows on trees and that pocket books and shoes are good investments) therefore I sure don't mean nothing bad by that comment. And the hippy remark I thought pretty much fit the bill. Sure there exists a few, and I mean very few, folks in the realm of what I call the bigfoot enthusiasts that are proffesionals and maybe what some may call 'more credible' witnesses. But go and count them up based on the BFRO reports, and anons that claim to be something are not legit in my book either. 

Matter of fact if you put some scientific criteria into that database and cull the reports that lack any merit whatsoever due to lack of evidence, hearsay, witness credibility, authentication of any of the aforemention missing, and toss out those sightings that are just way too far outside of the realm of possibilty all together. (ie. bf with pet panthers, bf driving flying saucers, bf offering messages of peace and love, bf mating with humans, etc.) If you remove all the clutter then the actual body of evidence remaining that bigfoot does indeed exists is pitifully small. Above all else, and this is my opnion, if a creature that stood nearly 10 foot tall and weighed over 500lbs was inhabiting our forests here in the southeast it would leave a significant amount of evidence in it's wake. Much more than currently attributed to it...


----------



## bfriendly

Here is the Jacobs photo.......or what I like to call, What is this?






In this set, there is a Pic in Pic, that shows a bear cub in basically the same place.....there are a few pics off this Trail cam........pretty cool, but it is in PA, not here locally.........and yes, the fellow swears he was trying to track Deer movements etc...........the juvy gets caught on trail camera!







C'mon, ya gotta admit, this is pretty cool stuff.......and these photos are more "Shreds", or TC Pics, Photos, call it what you like, so far these photos have held up against all scrutiny, aka, Evidence...........No Possibility?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> No, no I am not name calling here by no means. If hippy or middle age woman ain't politically correct I am extremely sorry. I myself am married to a middle aged woman who is prone to fantasies... (she thinks money grows on trees and that pocket books and shoes are good investments) therefore I sure don't mean nothing bad by that comment. And the hippy remark I thought pretty much fit the bill. Sure there exists a few, and I mean very few, folks in the realm of what I call the bigfoot enthusiasts that are proffesionals and maybe what some may call 'more credible' witnesses. But go and count them up based on the BFRO reports, and anons that claim to be something are not legit in my book either.
> 
> Matter of fact if you put some scientific criteria into that database and cull the reports that lack any merit whatsoever due to lack of evidence, hearsay, witness credibility, authentication of any of the aforemention missing, and toss out those sightings that are just way too far outside of the realm of possibilty all together. (ie. bf with pet panthers, bf driving flying saucers, bf offering messages of peace and love, bf mating with humans, etc.) If you remove all the clutter then the actual body of evidence remaining that bigfoot does indeed exists is pitifully small. Above all else, and this is my opnion, if a creature that stood nearly 10 foot tall and weighed over 500lbs was inhabiting our forests here in the southeast it would leave a significant amount of evidence in it's wake. Much more than currently attributed to it...



BTW-I agree with everything you have said, just not your conclusion..........it still leaves, after all Culling of the doubtful stuff, the Possibility!


----------



## Resica

Pa. has it all!! Except an ocean.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> BTW-I agree with everything you have said, just not your conclusion..........it still leaves, after all Culling of the doubtful stuff, the Possibility!



Well I can't argue that perhaps there does exist a possiblity that somewhere out there a bigfoot is roaming around right now doing whatever bigfeets do this time of night. As to just what extent the body of evidence represents regarding that possibilty is our difference of opinion. But I will admit if you in any way favored your avatar or know of a bigfoot hunter that does... I could probably be talked into helping some of ya'll help look for him?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Well I can't argue that perhaps there does exist a possiblity that somewhere out there a bigfoot is roaming around right now doing whatever bigfeets do this time of night. As to just what extent the body of evidence represents regarding that possibilty is our difference of opinion. But I will admit if you in any way favored your avatar or know of a bigfoot hunter that does... I could probably be talked into helping some of ya'll help look for him?



 youre right, she could talk me into anything too


----------



## shakey gizzard

I ve been hunting/camping deep in the woods all my life.. Places most hunters wont go, and I have never seen a bobcat. Just cause youve never seen it ,doesnt meen its not there!


----------



## deerslayer357

Bfriendly- that pic looks like a bear cub that is quartering away from the camera with his head towards the ground and away from the camera.... next?


----------



## ELIWAITS

The trouble some people go to  bull....  Folks why dont  he just get on here and say he killed a 22 point buck that will score 185 he would get all the attention he could ever need


----------



## Rockett

I saw one yesterday - he had his black panther pet with him right here in South Ga.  He was holding up the shell station and ran out of there like his but was on fire with 4 pack of jack links in his hand!


----------



## fishfryer

This is not an original thought,many have probably said this before I ever heard it.The fact is humans eat a lot,big active male humans, eat more than a lot.What food source do bigfeet have in wilderness areas?Berries,roots,browse,handcaught fish(unless they compete with Alaskan brown bears on salmon runs,which hasn't been observed)won't get it done.Mushrooms,nuts,crabapples,the list is as long as you want to make it.Primitive man is a hunter gatherer,they look for food all day every day.Where are these animals finding enough food to sustain them?If you're 7,8,10 feet tall you require a lot of food.Athletes and men doing hard physical labor sometimes burn over 6,000 calories a day.Where are  the bigfoot bonepiles?Where are the destroyed apple orchards,cornfields,beeyards?Where are their droppings?Where are their dead?How many animals to sustain a population?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

fishfryer said:


> This is not an original thought,many have probably said this before I ever heard it.The fact is humans eat a lot,big active male humans, eat more than a lot.What food source do bigfeet have in wilderness areas?Berries,roots,browse,handcaught fish(unless they compete with Alaskan brown bears on salmon runs,which hasn't been observed)won't get it done.Mushrooms,nuts,crabapples,the list is as long as you want to make it.Primitive man is a hunter gatherer,they look for food all day every day.Where are these animals finding enough food to sustain them?If you're 7,8,10 feet tall you require a lot of food.Athletes and men doing hard physical labor sometimes burn over 6,000 calories a day.Where are  the bigfoot bonepiles?Where are the destroyed apple orchards,cornfields,beeyards?Where are their droppings?Where are their dead?How many animals to sustain a population?




Bingo!  I've thought the exact same questions.  I think the bigfoot believers just don't comprehend how much it would take to sustain such large animals.  They are GOING to leave evidence behind, and I don't mean footprints.  If there were a large mammal living in our woods, it would be eating the same foods as bears.  It would be competing with bears for the same food.  It would be feeding in the same areas as bears.  We would find evidence.  Bear hunters would encounter them.  Bear hunters with dogs would run them down.

And how many to sustain a population?  If there are enough animals to sustain a population for this long, there will plenty of them for us to find.  Bigfoot hasn't survived this long with only a couple of breeding pairs left in the world.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This dadblame logic takes all the fun out of imaginary monsters.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

fishfryer said:


> This is not an original thought,many have probably said this before I ever heard it.The fact is humans eat a lot,big active male humans, eat more than a lot.What food source do bigfeet have in wilderness areas?Berries,roots,browse,handcaught fish(unless they compete with Alaskan brown bears on salmon runs,which hasn't been observed)won't get it done.Mushrooms,nuts,crabapples,the list is as long as you want to make it.Primitive man is a hunter gatherer,they look for food all day every day.Where are these animals finding enough food to sustain them?If you're 7,8,10 feet tall you require a lot of food.Athletes and men doing hard physical labor sometimes burn over 6,000 calories a day.Where are  the bigfoot bonepiles?Where are the destroyed apple orchards,cornfields,beeyards?Where are their droppings?Where are their dead?How many animals to sustain a population?



This is the point I was trying to subtly make in post #49!


----------



## Bird Slayer

Come on now. With all this technology and equipment today, they would be done captured or killed one by now. IMO


----------



## olcowman

NCHillbilly said:


> This dadblame logic takes all the fun out of imaginary monsters.



Go to one of them bigfeet forums and join up, then ask a logical question in there.... they'll throw your non-believing hind end right out! I know, I done been there a few times. At first I was sort of curious as I had a semi-famous bf enthusiast right up the holler from me. When they tossed me i mostly just come back for spite. My first offense was similiar to the post above regarding "what sort of ecosystem and nutrient level would it take to sustain an animal the size of the commonly reported bigfoot?"... well that will get you banned for either (a) being argumentative (b) for not being important to the subject matter or (c) not believing that bigfoot only needs moss to eat or lives off the life energy of other forest dwellers.

If I had went on their forum and said bigfoot speaks cherokee (which somebody beat me to it) or that bf raped this gal I knowed (yep... been done) or that bf is a scout for reptillian aliens from a distant galaxy who are studying earth for a possible take over. (I ain't kidding, already posted). If I had gone in that forum and said i saw bf jump out of a flying saucer and hypnotyze a deer while grabbing him up a handful of moss to chew on... well I wouldn't be the bigfoot anti-christ right now anyhow. Heck I'd probably have a documentary about me and the big guy right about now? But alas, all my hopes of glory within the realm of the bigfoot believers was squaundered beyond reprise when I screwed with their last documentary.

I someone wants to give it a try on their own and join up with one of them forums... whatever you do don't go and pull no logic on them!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> I ve been hunting/camping deep in the woods all my life.. Places most hunters wont go, and I have never seen a bobcat. Just cause youve never seen it ,doesnt meen its not there!


Well I can help you on that..You got a bigfoot picture?


----------



## bfriendly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Bingo!  I've thought the exact same questions.  I think the bigfoot believers just don't comprehend how much it would take to sustain such large animals.  They are GOING to leave evidence behind, and I don't mean footprints.  If there were a large mammal living in our woods, it would be eating the same foods as bears.  It would be competing with bears for the same food.  It would be feeding in the same areas as bears.  We would find evidence.  Bear hunters would encounter them.  Bear hunters with dogs would run them down.
> 
> And how many to sustain a population?  If there are enough animals to sustain a population for this long, there will plenty of them for us to find.  Bigfoot hasn't survived this long with only a couple of breeding pairs left in the world.



When you say Population, how many does that mean?  I dont know anyone ever saying there are 100's of thousands of them..........these are not big herds of dumb cattle(Deer) roaming the hillsides...........

Bear hunters with dogs would be chasing their dogs back to the truck, wondering what the heck is wrong with them as they are terrified to go any further.




> Bfriendly- that pic looks like a bear cub that is quartering away from the camera with his head towards the ground and away from the camera.... next?



Really?  Dont think so, but it IS a bear cub in the little photo up in the corner. It shows a bear cub in the same place as the Juvenile BF.........I have seen comparisons of this picture compared side by side, including bears with heavy cases of mange(sp).
NOPE, Next?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Go to one of them bigfeet forums and join up, then ask a logical question in there.... they'll throw your non-believing hind end right out! I know, I done been there a few times. At first I was sort of curious as I had a semi-famous bf enthusiast right up the holler from me. When they tossed me i mostly just come back for spite. My first offense was similiar to the post above regarding "what sort of ecosystem and nutrient level would it take to sustain an animal the size of the commonly reported bigfoot?"... well that will get you banned for either (a) being argumentative (b) for not being important to the subject matter or (c) not believing that bigfoot only needs moss to eat or lives off the life energy of other forest dwellers.
> 
> If I had went on their forum and said bigfoot speaks cherokee (which somebody beat me to it) or that bf raped this gal I knowed (yep... been done) or that bf is a scout for reptillian aliens from a distant galaxy who are studying earth for a possible take over. (I ain't kidding, already posted). If I had gone in that forum and said i saw bf jump out of a flying saucer and hypnotyze a deer while grabbing him up a handful of moss to chew on... well I wouldn't be the bigfoot anti-christ right now anyhow. Heck I'd probably have a documentary about me and the big guy right about now? But alas, all my hopes of glory within the realm of the bigfoot believers was squaundered beyond reprise when I screwed with their last documentary.
> 
> I someone wants to give it a try on their own and join up with one of them forums... whatever you do don't go and pull no logic on them!!!



What bigfeet forum have you been to.......for me, just one and  I have seen little animosity, but _every forum _does have its "Trolls"


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Well I can help you on that..You got a bigfoot picture?



Why yes I do!


----------



## fishfryer

Until the government builds bigfoot hospitals and childcare centers,the Alpha bigfoots must really be blessed with a lot of younguns.We,re told,and can see evidence of many human children's untimely deaths.Walk through a cemetery,look at the pitiful little grave slabs.If bigfoots are as puny as us humans,they have to really be fruitful.If bigfoots are like any other primitive society of people, or great apes,there is inter- tribal warfare going on.Bigfoots may be a lot further advanced than us though,they might not resort to violence to settle disputes.If they are that advanced,I say let them build their own healthcare facilities.The population would have to be robust, to make up for warfare losses. If there are enough bigfoots to visit all those places highlighted on those maps,then maybe there is a good population,or they do a lot of traveling.Where are the footpaths?Maybe they've conquered the effects of gravity,and they leave no tracks,except by prior arrangements with the discovery channel.If they can counteract gravity,they might have contracted heavy lifting for pyramid construction,and Machu Pichu.I wonder if they ever have reunions?You could get a better head count there,I wonder if they like potato salad and fried chicken too?


----------



## shakey gizzard

fishfryer said:


> Until the government builds bigfoot hospitals and childcare centers,the Alpha bigfoots must really be blessed with a lot of younguns.We,re told,and can see evidence of many human children's untimely deaths.Walk through a cemetery,look at the pitiful little grave slabs.If bigfoots are as puny as us humans,they have to really be fruitful.If bigfoots are like any other primitive society of people, or great apes,there is inter- tribal warfare going on.Bigfoots may be a lot further advanced than us though,they might not resort to violence to settle disputes.If they are that advanced,I say let them build their own healthcare facilities.The population would have to be robust, to make up for warfare losses. If there are enough bigfoots to visit all those places highlighted on those maps,then maybe there is a good population,or they do a lot of traveling.Where are the footpaths?Maybe they've conquered the effects of gravity,and they leave no tracks,except by prior arrangements with the discovery channel.If they can counteract gravity,they might have contracted heavy lifting for pyramid construction,and Machu Pichu.I wonder if they ever have reunions?You could get a better head count there,I wonder if they like potato salad and fried chicken too?



They do like fried chicken, but not potatoe salad!


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> Why yes I do!


----------



## deerslayer357

Bfriendly- do you really believe that picture is more likely to be a juvenile bigfoot than it is to be a bear that was caught in an unusual stance?  
I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I see a bear, and another picture of a bear in the same spot, so obviously bears are known to be in the area and feeding around that trailcam.


Otherwise, I agree with olcowman and NCHillbilly, along with everyone else who has asked.  If there are enough bigfeet to make all of those sightings, why hasn't anyone killed one?  never been one found dead of natural causes?  never been one hit by a car?  I just find that to be hard to believe myself. JMHO.


----------



## bfriendly

deerslayer357 said:


> Bfriendly- do you really believe that picture is more likely to be a juvenile bigfoot than it is to be a bear that was caught in an unusual stance?  I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I see a bear, and another picture of a bear in the same spot, so obviously bears are known to be in the area and feeding around that trailcam.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I agree with olcowman and NCHillbilly, along with everyone else who has asked.  If there are enough bigfeet to make all of those sightings, why hasn't anyone killed one?  never been one found dead of natural causes?  never been one hit by a car?  I just find that to be hard to believe myself. JMHO.



Absolutely!  Thats no bear......not even close to being a bear.......

Have you ever really looked at the Patterson Gimlin film?  Do you recognize it is a Female?  Sorry, but you are not going to convince me that someone played a hoax, with a mighty costume and put female gennys on it too.......not a chance, no way!

BTW-one day, someone will kill one......


----------



## bfriendly

fishfryer said:


> Until the government builds bigfoot hospitals and childcare centers,the Alpha bigfoots must really be blessed with a lot of younguns.We,re told,and can see evidence of many human children's untimely deaths.Walk through a cemetery,look at the pitiful little grave slabs.If bigfoots are as puny as us humans,they have to really be fruitful.If bigfoots are like any other primitive society of people, or great apes,there is inter- tribal warfare going on.Bigfoots may be a lot further advanced than us though,they might not resort to violence to settle disputes.If they are that advanced,I say let them build their own healthcare facilities.The population would have to be robust, to make up for warfare losses. If there are enough bigfoots to visit all those places highlighted on those maps,then maybe there is a good population,or they do a lot of traveling.Where are the footpaths?Maybe they've conquered the effects of gravity,and they leave no tracks,except by prior arrangements with the discovery channel.If they can counteract gravity,they might have contracted heavy lifting for pyramid construction,and Machu Pichu.I wonder if they ever have reunions?You could get a better head count there,I wonder if they like potato salad and fried chicken too?



  Now we are making progress


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> What bigfeet forum have you been to.......for me, just one and  I have seen little animosity, but _every forum _does have its "Trolls"



The 'old' bigfoot forums was a war zone. I haven't tried the new and improved one but it looks like they have erased the entire database. What a shame... there were some classics on there! CreekFreak down in Fla building his bigfoot killing harpoon boat and sending them bags of coon poo all over the country to be analyzed, Janice Carter Coy explaining how that whole herd of bigfeet packed up and moved over 300 miles to be near her when they repo'd her house trailer and she had to move off with her new boyfriend, Poor ol' Mary Green and her 'blob-squatch' pics of shadows in trees that she could see bigfeet families waving at her, That ol' gal from Tennessee (Volsquatch I think?) who found that spit up cow cud and thought it was a bigfoot baby toy, The N Carolina lady with the bigfeet running on top of her trailer all night, (Bigfeets are attracted to house trailers just like tornados for some reason?).... I could go on and on, and I haven't even got into the paranormal aspects of bigfeets yet! ESP, UFOs, ETs, Telepathy, and of course my all time favorite... the bigfeets in Arkansas what kept pet panthers and hawks a riding on their shoulders! (these are obviously the 'John Wayne's' of the bigfeet pecking order. You see one of these kind, you're prolly on your way to being some chunks in some of creekfreak's bigfoot poo samples!!!)

I didn't consider myself a troll but Lord with all that sort of 'bait' a posted all over their forum... even the most restrained amongst us would have a hard time not jumping into that pile with both feet? That's just more temptation than a normal man can tolerate...


----------



## mschw04

Now I know what to do with all the leftover Halloween candy!


----------



## fishfryer

What brand of candybar did the man bait the North Carolina bigfoots with?To recreate the experiment it's important.Maybe a Zero or something with plenty of nuts?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> The 'old' bigfoot forums was a war zone. I haven't tried the new and improved one but it looks like they have erased the entire database. What a shame... there were some classics on there! CreekFreak down in Fla building his bigfoot killing harpoon boat and sending them bags of coon poo all over the country to be analyzed, Janice Carter Coy explaining how that whole herd of bigfeet packed up and moved over 300 miles to be near her when they repo'd her house trailer and she had to move off with her new boyfriend, Poor ol' Mary Green and her 'blob-squatch' pics of shadows in trees that she could see bigfeet families waving at her, That ol' gal from Tennessee (Volsquatch I think?) who found that spit up cow cud and thought it was a bigfoot baby toy, The N Carolina lady with the bigfeet running on top of her trailer all night, (Bigfeets are attracted to house trailers just like tornados for some reason?).... I could go on and on, and I haven't even got into the paranormal aspects of bigfeets yet! ESP, UFOs, ETs, Telepathy, and of course my all time favorite... the bigfeets in Arkansas what kept pet panthers and hawks a riding on their shoulders! (these are obviously the 'John Wayne's' of the bigfeet pecking order. You see one of these kind, you're prolly on your way to being some chunks in some of creekfreak's bigfoot poo samples!!!)
> 
> I didn't consider myself a troll but Lord with all that sort of 'bait' a posted all over their forum... even the most restrained amongst us would have a hard time not jumping into that pile with both feet? That's just more temptation than a normal man can tolerate...



  Good grief, no wonder you think they are a bunch of Idjuts..........I just read a few more reports this AM, but I typically do keep up with the recently submitted reports on the BFRO.net, its the only BF forum I have ever been a part of.

If you have never been there, the reports are quite different than the ones you described above.  All reporters are interviewed, by BFRO or the reports are NOT added into the database.  One of the reasons I think they have credibility, is because of "WHO" reports them then "WHO" follows them up........Doctors, space engineers, DNR, lawyers, med students etc....

As I said before, no, there is no proof that can 100% positively identify BF as being real, but with all the good stuff I have read from very credible witnesses, I have to think "WHY NOT"?  

I beleive there is more proof that there is a "Possibility" of BF, than there is Proof that it cannot exist.......

Do you really think the Jacob's photo is a Bear?  I remember when this photo was shared with us and all the scrutiny it underwent........every possible angle to discredit the photo was taken, and it stood up, time after time after time........

This thread started with a thermal image video..........what do you think it is, that grabbed the candy bar?  Whatever it was gave 100% thermal reading to its entire sillouhette(sp), which means it was NOT covered by any kind of costume, clothing etc........can you explain that?
Again, this is evidence of the "Possibility"........again, more evidence for, less evidence against.....

When you guys crack jokes about what kind of candy bar etc.....Pet panthers and hawks on shoulders, makes me want to not waiste time responding, but, all you doubters will be eating crow(My wife included), I just hope it happens during my lifetime......


----------



## fishfryer

Now we're getting somewhere


----------



## reylamb

Why is it.............that anytime a strange, unknown, unlikely, improbable animal/creature is heard in the woods 9black panthers, skunk apes, lizard man in SC, chupacabra, and now bigfoot)...........their always make a sound that sounds like a woman screaming?  I mean, always, every one of them.  Frankly, I am alarmed at the number of people that recognize the sound of a woman screaming......

Do all fictional creatures use the same vocal patterns so that they can be known to each other, but not to humans?


----------



## GA DAWG

reylamb said:


> Why is it.............that anytime a strange, unknown, unlikely, improbable animal/creature is heard in the woods 9black panthers, skunk apes, lizard man in SC, chupacabra, and now bigfoot)...........their always make a sound that sounds like a woman screaming?  I mean, always, every one of them.  Frankly, I am alarmed at the number of people that recognize the sound of a woman screaming......
> 
> Do all fictional creatures use the same vocal patterns so that they can be known to each other, but not to humans?



I seen em on monster quest after ol bigfoot..They taped a strange sound in the night..Could not figure out what it was..I'll tell the idiots what it was..It was somebodys hound.Guess they were coon huntin that night and got recorded..Its odd with all the stuff we have nowdays.We can sent crap to mars but cant find a bigfoot..Aint but one reason we cant..Cause aint no such thing..


----------



## bfriendly

reylamb said:


> Why is it.............that anytime a strange, unknown, unlikely, improbable animal/creature is heard in the woods 9black panthers, skunk apes, lizard man in SC, chupacabra, and now bigfoot)...........their always make a sound that sounds like a woman screaming?  I mean, always, every one of them.  Frankly, I am alarmed at the number of people that recognize the sound of a woman screaming......
> 
> Do all fictional creatures use the same vocal patterns so that they can be known to each other, but not to humans?



I have heard it and I can think of no better description, than a Screaming black woman getting killed or and/or mutilated, then the scream went into a moan or howl sorta, then went into something else I cant describe.  It did give me the impression of a Cougar, trying to guard its fresh kill from a pack of Yotes.

Now, I would say it sounds like a Black Panther or it sounds like Bigfoot, but none of us know what they sound like


----------



## olcowman

Where did you hear it at? Under what circumstances? How in the heck do you know what sort of sound a black (or white for that matter) woman makes as they are being killed and/or mutilated? Do you have a dark side you need to talk about? (or is there a reward out for you?)

Anyway it could have been foxes? They can make some really strange and unexpected vocalizations?


----------



## vcd1363

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/articles/georgia.htm


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> I have heard it and I can think of no better description, than a Screaming black woman getting killed or and/or mutilated, then the scream went into a moan or howl sorta, then went into something else I cant describe.  It did give me the impression of a Cougar, trying to guard its fresh kill from a pack of Yotes.
> 
> Now, I would say it sounds like a Black Panther or it sounds like Bigfoot, but none of us know what they sound like



I've heard that sound in the woods many times, too. It's called a barred owl screaming. And yes, it'll raise the hair up on the back of your neck even if you know what it is and see the owl doing it.


----------



## bnew17

NCHillbilly said:


> I've heard that sound in the woods many times, too. It's called a barred owl screaming. And yes, it'll raise the hair up on the back of your neck even if you know what it is and see the owl doing it.



you danged right it will!


----------



## fishfryer

Learned two things today,1-bigfoots like catfish 2-when a bigfoots gets an upset tummy,he regurgitates a lot


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Where did you hear it at? Under what circumstances? How in the heck do you know what sort of sound a black (or white for that matter) woman makes as they are being killed and/or mutilated? Do you have a dark side you need to talk about? (or is there a reward out for you?)
> 
> Anyway it could have been foxes? They can make some really strange and unexpected vocalizations?



Sorry to disappoint, I just grew up with cable TV.............everyone knows what they sound like

I did see The Legend of Boggy Creek when I was young too


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Sorry to disappoint, I just grew up with cable TV.............everyone knows what they sound like
> 
> I did see The Legend of Boggy Creek when I was young too



You didn't tell us where and when you heard it... come on now you got my dang attention!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> You didn't tell us where and when you heard it... come on now you got my dang attention!



OK, lets see......Back in prolly '04ish, playing golf in the member guest at Sugar Hill Golf Course. We had just finished teeing off on the 5th hole, which is at the farthest point from the club house. On the way to the Fairway there are woods on the right side. When play is slow we would search the edge of the woods for lost balls......on this particular day, the four of us all heard this crazy sounding scream/howl, we all said Whatthe! We all looked at each other with a puzzled astonishment 
It was very obvious that NONE of us recognized the sound, and we all clearly heard it.  NONE of us looked for golf balls this time, in fact, we were all saying "GO to the other side of the fairway"........ we were all putting a hand on the back of our neck trying to get the hair to go back down and decrease the sensation of what just happened.

I only got into reading actual Bigfoot reports about 4 years ago and not for even a second, did I associate the sound with BF.  After reading a few descriptions of screams that are thought to have been BF, I then started to wonder, about the sound the 4 of us heard...........At the time, I convinced myself that it was a Cougar that had just made a kill, but had to protect its prey from a pack of coyotes and Screamed at them

If you google Sugar Hill Golf Course, follow the West nine, go to the 5th fairway and on the right side you will see woods..........this is actually a pretty good sized area, and there is basically Nothin but woods, all the way to the Chattahoochee.........Buford Dam is just North of there


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

You're saying Bigfoot lives in a patch of woods between Sugar Hill Golf Course and Buford Dam???

That stretch of woods is only 600yds wide from east to west and less than 4000yds long from north to south.  That's less than 500 acres.  Not to mention, it has MAJOR subdivisions on both the east and west.  

I guess he hangs out in the woods and snatches up some trout from the hatchery when no one is looking.

Just think... all this time researchers have wasted looking in the "wilderness" for Bigfoot, and he's been dumpster diving off of highway 20.

I bet you think the Twin Towers was an inside job, there never was a lunar landing, the FBI killed JFK, and Elvis lives in a spaceship.
Man, you need your internet privileges revoked.


----------



## bfriendly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You're saying Bigfoot lives in a patch of woods between Sugar Hill Golf Course and Buford Dam???
> 
> That stretch of woods is only 600yds wide from east to west and less than 4000yds long from north to south.  That's less than 500 acres.  Not to mention, it has MAJOR subdivisions on both the east and west.
> 
> I guess he hangs out in the woods and snatches up some trout from the hatchery when no one is looking.
> 
> Just think... all this time researchers have wasted looking in the "wilderness" for Bigfoot, and he's been dumpster diving off of highway 20.
> 
> I bet you think the Twin Towers was an inside job, there never was a lunar landing, the FBI killed JFK, and Elvis lives in a spaceship.
> Man, you need your internet privileges revoked.



No I dont beleive any of those conspiracy theories you mentioned........The man asked me where I heard a scream, that is it.........I dont know what the scream was, could have very well been the owl as MANY have also said they sound like it..........I guess I could have made up some story, but I didnt do that either........I never said The big fella lives there, that is just where Myself and three other people heard a very strange scream...........Maybe you should put me on your ignore list then you can think my privys have been revoked


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> No I dont beleive any of those conspiracy theories you mentioned........The man asked me where I heard a scream, that is it.........I dont know what the scream was, could have very well been the owl as MANY have also said they sound like it..........I guess I could have made up some story, but I didnt do that either........I never said The big fella lives there, that is just where Myself and three other people heard a very strange scream...........Maybe you should put me on your ignore list then you can think my privys have been revoked



Hey, if one is to believe some of the first hand accounts listed on the bigfeet sites, then all this creature needs is a patch of woods the size of a good sized walk-in closet in order to raise a family and hunt with their panthers and hawks?

Bfriendly I can't believe you didn't run on off up in them woods and see what was making that noise! Man I would have snatched me up a 7 iron in one hand and sand wedge in the other and i would have piled off in them woods! The way i see it i would be famous one way or another .... either the first man to prove to the world the existence of bigfoot (not to mention subduing one with kmart golf equipment) or the first documented case of redneck homicide commited by a bigfoot! 

Next time you hear one of them things holler, call me. I ain't afraid of nothing but women and the police... so it ain't going to be nothing for me to open a 50 gallon drum of whoop@#% on a stinking sasquatch.


----------



## Blisterapine

NCHillbilly said:


> I've heard that sound in the woods many times, too. It's called a barred owl screaming. And yes, it'll raise the hair up on the back of your neck even if you know what it is and see the owl doing it.



Don't you mean Screech owl , Barred owls dont have the women scream , that's a Screech owl


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Hey, if one is to believe some of the first hand accounts listed on the bigfeet sites, then all this creature needs is a patch of woods the size of a good sized walk-in closet in order to raise a family and hunt with their panthers and hawks?
> 
> Bfriendly I can't believe you didn't run on off up in them woods and see what was making that noise! Man I would have snatched me up a 7 iron in one hand and sand wedge in the other and i would have piled off in them woods! The way i see it i would be famous one way or another .... either the first man to prove to the world the existence of bigfoot (not to mention subduing one with kmart golf equipment) or the first documented case of redneck homicide commited by a bigfoot!
> 
> Next time you hear one of them things holler, call me. I ain't afraid of nothing but women and the police... so it ain't going to be nothing for me to open a 50 gallon drum of whoop@#% on a stinking sasquatch.



You can have a death wish for fame, I'll pass

Pretty much the only arguement you guys can come up with is some rediculous hawk on shoulder while walking a  Panther bit..........I am just looking at the evidence and I think, Sure its possible, why not?

You guys still have not answered what is in the Pictures, the Thermal video that started this whole debate-if you can call it that.........Hello? Anyone home? 

 You see a "Possible" Bigfoot taking a candy bar from a fallen tree and all I am getting is "what kind of candy bar?" comments.........


If someone thinks they are gonna open up any can of anything when they really see a bigfoot out in the woods, I think I want to be therethat should be good!!


----------



## mossberg_rabbit_gravy

This one is my fav... He had long beautiful hair... haha and I said git. git. <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bgZt57o8t-U?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bgZt57o8t-U?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgZt57o8t-U


----------



## mossberg_rabbit_gravy

hahahahaha. I ma rough talk him if i ever see one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

bfriendly said:


> :
> You guys still have not answered what is in the Pictures, the Thermal video that started this whole debate-if you can call it that.........Hello? Anyone home?
> 
> You see a "Possible" Bigfoot taking a candy bar from a fallen tree and all I am getting is "what kind of candy bar?" comments.........




Ok, the "possible" bigfoot in the thermal imaging video...  The "bigfoot" is giving off the exact same heat signature as the trees around it.  Look at the white level.  It's a guy in a suit, or a naked guy, whichever you prefer.  Either way, the guy taking the candy bar is an accomplice of the guy filming.  He's smart enough to put together a hoax, but it's still a hoax.  Just like the Patterson film from 1967.
Bob Heironimus wore the suit while Patterson and Gimlin filmed him.  There's a documentary out there exposing the film as a hoax, and the minute I saw Heironimus walking, I said "right there's your bigfoot." Same gate, same arm swing... it doesn't take a genius to see it.


----------



## fishfryer

northgeorgiasportsman,Thank you for your post about Bob Heironimous.That is the most credible comparison I've seen.I watched the Discovery Channel's "Monster Quest",I believe that is the show.Anyway it was the show where they attempted to show that a man could not walk, or make his body assume the movements of the bigfoot character in Patterson's film.After a bunch of double talking hogwash,I could never see any credible reason why a person couldn't walk in that fashion.I googled Bob H.,and saw the overlay of him and his stride superposed over bigfoot.I agree with you,Bob H. is a fine standin for Patterson bigfoot.Remember the airtight photo of "Nessie" that was proof positive for years of the Loch Ness monster?Faked by a Doctor wasn't it?P.T.Barnum said it many years ago.And I still want to know Bigfoot's preferred candybar.What do Wall streeters like to do,hedge their bets?Go ahead with all outdoor activities as usual,just have your pockets full of right brand of candy,maybe you could bribe him to leave you alone.You reading this bfriendly?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Blisterapine said:


> Don't you mean Screech owl , Barred owls dont have the women scream , that's a Screech owl



Exactly the opposite. I have about a dozen screech owls living around my house right now, and they don't scream. there's hardly a night in my life that I haven't heard screech owls, but I've never heard one really scream. They make some pretty wierd noises, and have a big vocabulary, but never make that "dying woman" scream. Barred owls definitely, positively make sphincter-tightening, high-decibel, woman-being-killed screams. It's not their normal "who-cooks-for-you" call, but they do it on a regular basis, and I've heard hundreds of those barreds scream over forty years of being in the woods and many years coon hunting every night. I've actually saw them doing it on several occasions. Great horned owls will let out a blood-curdling scream too, sometimes, but not as often as the barreds.


----------



## NCHillbilly

mossberg_rabbit_gravy said:


> This one is my fav... He had long beautiful hair... haha and I said git. git. <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bgZt57o8t-U?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bgZt57o8t-U?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgZt57o8t-U



That is your typical bigfoot sighting. Very credible.  That happened close enough to where I live that they had it on the morning news here. I spit coffee all over the living room and literally laughed until I cried. "Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had bee-yoo-tee-full hair."


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> You can have a death wish for fame, I'll pass
> 
> Pretty much the only arguement you guys can come up with is some rediculous hawk on shoulder while walking a  Panther bit..........I am just looking at the evidence and I think, Sure its possible, why not?
> 
> You guys still have not answered what is in the Pictures, the Thermal video that started this whole debate-if you can call it that.........Hello? Anyone home?
> 
> You see a "Possible" Bigfoot taking a candy bar from a fallen tree and all I am getting is "what kind of candy bar?" comments.........
> 
> 
> If someone thinks they are gonna open up any can of anything when they really see a bigfoot out in the woods, I think I want to be therethat should be good!!



I've seen videos of talking dragons, people changing into werewolves, green men from outer space, Arnold Scwarzenagger jumping from a window onto a Harrier Jet, and vin Diesel jumping a dirt bike over a ten-story building. all of them looked realistic, but that don't mean I accept them as reality. It's easy to make videos of almost anything you want to. Again, why has nobody except the candy bar man seen bigfoot in the Uwharries?


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> You can have a death wish for fame, I'll pass
> 
> Pretty much the only arguement you guys can come up with is some rediculous hawk on shoulder while walking a  Panther bit..........I am just looking at the evidence and I think, Sure its possible, why not?



I know we shouldn't but since modern technology has put the means for anybody to get on the www and express their believes and/or relate their experiences, (both real and imaginary) the bigfoot web sites seem to draw more than their share of the crazies. You have to admit that "I seen a bigfoot with a black panther and a hawk behind my trailer house" is a lot better attention grabber than "A large hairy hominoid crossed the road in front of my car"... I am sorry to prioritize these sort of reports in my posts, but it is just way too much fun!

I am looking at the same evidence that you are and we are reaching different conclusions. First of all, if you really break down the reports and toss out all the iffy ones and just plain to wild to lend any credence to, you aren't left with as many as you suggest. There is in fact only a very small handful of what I would call credible witnesses and among these an even smaller group that are considered proffesionals in some aspect of the outdoors, nature, biology, law enforcement, etc. If you really scrutinize and discard those which only "claim" such status, lacking verified credentials, well you ain't got much of anything that is considered of value. I'll grant you that there certainly exists a large number of footprints, hair samples, scat, some questionable film footage and other 'evidence' that is offered up on various bf related television shows on an almost weekly basis. But you must realize that most of these programs are slanted toward the 'pro-bigfoot' idealogy and when this same evidence is presented to other experts in the various fields it is by and large totally debunked or at best considered very inconclusive.

Additionally, and where we again look at this topic differently, is your conclusion that there is 'more evidence supporting bf than there exists against the possibilty'. I propose that this in not true for several reasons. First and formost is the lack of archeological corroboration which we currently have volumes of data and collections of species that have been extinct for millions of years. Also the lack of any sort of clear and conclusive image of the creature is a big problem if one believes the number of reports currently in the database. One item that is never discussed within the bf ranks is the fact that in many of the environs deemed to support populations of bigfoot, there does not exist any apparant food source that would support a mammal the size of a bigfoot on a year round basis.

When europeans first set foot on this soil, and the stories began to slowly spread from that contact. (as regardless of current beliefs the big, hairy man stories were not a common part of native American lore especially in the east. These tales were based on european stories of the biblical giants, fairy tale monsters and popular fictional authors of the era. The native population incorporated many similiar facets of european lore into their own. Even the word sasquatch is not a native word as often reported, it was coined by a canadian school teacher in the early 20 th century) After all these years and all the accounts from across the country over this time, to date there is not one shred of evidence which can 100% verify the existance of such a creature anywhere in the world.

I file the bf with things such as aliens, e.t.s, fairies, ghosts, etc. I'm not saying "No Way" but it is highly unlikely based on the existing body evidence.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I know we shouldn't but since modern technology has put the means for anybody to get on the www and express their believes and/or relate their experiences, (both real and imaginary) the bigfoot web sites seem to draw more than their share of the crazies. You have to admit that "I seen a bigfoot with a black panther and a hawk behind my trailer house" is a lot better attention grabber than "A large hairy hominoid crossed the road in front of my car"... I am sorry to prioritize these sort of reports in my posts, but it is just way too much fun!
> 
> I am looking at the same evidence that you are and we are reaching different conclusions. First of all, if you really break down the reports and toss out all the iffy ones and just plain to wild to lend any credence to, you aren't left with as many as you suggest. There is in fact only a very small handful of what I would call credible witnesses and among these an even smaller group that are considered proffesionals in some aspect of the outdoors, nature, biology, law enforcement, etc. If you really scrutinize and discard those which only "claim" such status, lacking verified credentials, well you ain't got much of anything that is considered of value. I'll grant you that there certainly exists a large number of footprints, hair samples, scat, some questionable film footage and other 'evidence' that is offered up on various bf related television shows on an almost weekly basis. But you must realize that most of these programs are slanted toward the 'pro-bigfoot' idealogy and when this same evidence is presented to other experts in the various fields it is by and large totally debunked or at best considered very inconclusive.
> 
> Additionally, and where we again look at this topic differently, is your conclusion that there is 'more evidence supporting bf than there exists against the possibilty'. I propose that this in not true for several reasons. First and formost is the lack of archeological corroboration which we currently have volumes of data and collections of species that have been extinct for millions of years. Also the lack of any sort of clear and conclusive image of the creature is a big problem if one believes the number of reports currently in the database. One item that is never discussed within the bf ranks is the fact that in many of the environs deemed to support populations of bigfoot, there does not exist any apparant food source that would support a mammal the size of a bigfoot on a year round basis.
> 
> When europeans first set foot on this soil, and the stories began to slowly spread from that contact. (as regardless of current beliefs the big, hairy man stories were not a common part of native American lore especially in the east. These tales were based on european stories of the biblical giants, fairy tale monsters and popular fictional authors of the era. The native population incorporated many similiar facets of european lore into their own. Even the word sasquatch is not a native word as often reported, it was coined by a canadian school teacher in the early 20 th century) After all these years and all the accounts from across the country over this time, to date there is not one shred of evidence which can 100% verify the existance of such a creature anywhere in the world.
> 
> I file the bf with things such as aliens, e.t.s, fairies, ghosts, etc. I'm not saying "No Way" but it is highly unlikely based on the existing body evidence.



   After all that, you agree with me and you are NOT convinced 100% that is IS IMPOSSIBLE for them to exist.............Dont have a clue how old you are, but I have topped 40. When I was in school, there were several dinasours, but they were pretty basic. All the ones you see today on Jurrasic Park?  Heck no!!  Barely a small percentage of them..............WHY NOT? They weren't discovered yet now were they?

Do you think we have discovered Everything that was on this planet before us?  Everything that is with us now?  If you do I say you are quite Naive........


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

I have been hunting for 28 years and I have never seen a skunk or a coral snake while hunting, but that doesn't mean they dont exist.

It could have been Erik Rudolph!!


----------



## bfriendly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ok, the "possible" bigfoot in the thermal imaging video...  The "bigfoot" is giving off the exact same heat signature as the trees around it.  Look at the white level.  It's a guy in a suit, or a naked guy, whichever you prefer.  Either way, the guy taking the candy bar is an accomplice of the guy filming.  He's smart enough to put together a hoax, but it's still a hoax.  Just like the Patterson film from 1967.
> Bob Heironimus wore the suit while Patterson and Gimlin filmed him.  There's a documentary out there exposing the film as a hoax, and the minute I saw Heironimus walking, I said "right there's your bigfoot." Same gate, same arm swing... it doesn't take a genius to see it.



BTW- there are other sources out there that have discredited your hero, Bob Heironimous.  You guys are calling this overweight country hick Credible?  WHen talking about the suit he talked about how Hot it was to wear it, but he never even knew the suit had Boobs-yes, it is a Female Bigfoot.  "MAYBE" this guy Bob H, was really starving for attention and made his story up.  He could NOT take folks back to the sight-reasonable as they did not have GPS. His story has been shot to heck over and over. 

He probably got the idea when someone who was not a very nice person told him, "You WALK like that bigfoot thing they caught on tape"..........Being a tad bit overweight(Couple hundred pounds) and having a funny walk, I am sure this guy was the Stud in School! Everyone liked him and the girls went nuts over him...............OR, maybe this guy was starving for attention

You call him Credible? I call him Laughable and a LIAR!  BTW-several others have also claimed to be the person in the suit.

Do a GOOGLE Search on Your credible witness Bob Heironimous and you will find the ONLY story(There are several on him) that Support his Claim is an interview with Keith Olberman  Well there ya go, he must be telling the truth...............NOT!


Nice try though


----------



## bfriendly

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I have been hunting for 28 years and I have never seen a skunk or a coral snake while hunting, but that doesn't mean they dont exist.
> 
> It could have been Erik Rudolph!!



Ditto, cept I have seen a few skunks, but I've never seen a Rattlesnake


----------



## c.broyles

GADave said:


> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew is a card-carrying member of the B.F.R.O. and he says...
> 
> That he shot a 532 pound 341" typical Boone & Crockett buck in a remote corner of East Point far removed from the airport.  He shot it with a 300 Ultra Mag and it left quite a blood trail, but since it was almost 2:00 p.m. when he pulled the trigger, it was after dark before he could get down from the cell-tower and go after the buck.
> 
> He spotted the buck in his flashlight beam at 320 yards away, but when he was just 10 steps from recovering it he heard a noise he mistook for a low-flying Delta Jet.  Something didn't seem right so he stopped and at that very second Bigfoot himself grabbed the buck with his foot and began sprinting away at about 40 mph.  Bigfoot hadn't gotten far (about 3 miles) when the buck's antlers became entangled in a Toyota and Bigfoot was slammed to the ground by the sudden halt.  In the fall, the giant ape hit his head on a Geico billboard and was knocked out cold.
> 
> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew was hot on their heels and was carrying a Sony professional video camera with night-vision capability.  He had filmed the entire incident in 1080p HD, but as he was gathering snot samples from Bigfoots left nostril, the man-monkey came suddenly concious, snatched my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew camera, flicked my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew on top of the head then sped off, still carrying the buck with his foot and the video camera in his hand.
> 
> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew never saw the buck, Bigfoot, or the camera again.
> 
> True story, ... Really.  I really know and trust my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew.



Thats funny there.lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

You've got your sources, I have mine.  I guess you can't believe everything you read on the internet.

Still, your best attack at his credibility is to call him "an overweight country hick."  That's classy.

I think one could argue of Patterson and Gimlin's credibility that they were failures in every business venture they tried, so they concocted an elaborate hoax; make some money, bring themselves some attention.  BTW, they were on Bob's horses when they filmed "bigfoot."  

But it's clear you're drinking the Koolaid, and momma always told me never argue with an idiot...


----------



## bfriendly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You've got your sources, I have mine.  I guess you can't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Still, your best attack at his credibility is to call him "an overweight country hick."  That's classy.
> 
> I think one could argue of Patterson and Gimlin's credibility that they were failures in every business venture they tried, so they concocted an elaborate hoax; make some money, bring themselves some attention.  BTW, they were on Bob's horses when they filmed "bigfoot."
> 
> But it's clear you're drinking the Koolaid, and momma always told me never argue with an idiot...




His credibility is Non-existant.  I am not attacking him, but I think he is full of fecal matter.  What source do you have that can PROVE he is telling the truth? That does NOT exist either now does it.  You call me an idiot koolaid drinker, but I think perhaps someone else may fit that description better than me.....


Can you Prove that Giganto never existed? NO, because he DID and there is PROOF of that.  IMHO I think that is who Bigfoot descended from......


----------



## bfriendly

Is It Real? was on today(Right now) and it Has a pretty good review with Skeps and Believers....pretty good show and it has your guy Bob H.

This show is as good as any Monsterquest and is better than Most of them IMHO.


----------



## bfriendly

One of the best cases against the evidence comes from Sarmiento............funny though, he has turned and has been after the Big Fella ever since this show aired


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> After all that, you agree with me and you are NOT convinced 100% that is IS IMPOSSIBLE for them to exist.............Dont have a clue how old you are, but I have topped 40. When I was in school, there were several dinasours, but they were pretty basic. All the ones you see today on Jurrasic Park?  Heck no!!  Barely a small percentage of them..............WHY NOT? They weren't discovered yet now were they?
> 
> Do you think we have discovered Everything that was on this planet before us?  Everything that is with us now?  If you do I say you are quite Naive........



Well I am just about 50 myself. Actually most of the dinosaurs that we are familiar with today were 'discovered' to some extent or another starting way back in the 1800s. Advancements in technology and further excavations have given us much more knowledge and understanding of the evidence that has been found. This has led to a refinement and more precise identification among various species. Virtually all classes of dinosaurs as well as most prehistoric mammalia were cataloged well before 1973. Most of the work since then has led to more specific qualification of sub-species and more accurate time-lines concerning the evolution of these animals. In this case a bigfoot type creature is noticeably awol from the archeological evidence.

The common argument mentioning the gigantopithecus as a possible link is really a weak one in my opinion simply because it defies science by any stretch of the imagination. The probability that an ape that thrived from the miocene thru roughly 100,000 years ago only in southeast asia could somehow survive, evolve and migrate onto the north american continent without leaving a single piece of fossil evidence is not logical. Not to mention that the same creature (now evolved for a variety of habitats across the U.S. per bigfoot) still exists to modern days and yet still has not left behind a shred of conclusive evidence. That's a long time of roaming around undiscovered. Considering there has only been one or two cases of previously undiscovered, large land mammals in the last century, (all of which were in extremely isolated and remote environs) the whole concept of bigfoot is a tough one to swallow.

Outside of some insects, maybe a few small reptiles or amphibians, and micro-organisms I would venture to say that we have most certainly identified 99% of the creatures on our earthen part of the planet. The oceans are another item all together but technology and human expansions makes it real hard to hide on the terra firma. If by some miracle that a bf type creature does exist undiscovered I would be willing to bet the farm it ain't going to be anywhere in the southeast. And especially florida, just ain't no way any creature with the least bit of intelligence is going to co-habitate with all them yankees down there...


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Well I am just about 50 myself. Actually most of the dinosaurs that we are familiar with today were 'discovered' to some extent or another starting way back in the 1800s. Advancements in technology and further excavations have given us much more knowledge and understanding of the evidence that has been found. This has led to a refinement and more precise identification among various species. Virtually all classes of dinosaurs as well as most prehistoric mammalia were cataloged well before 1973. Most of the work since then has led to more specific qualification of sub-species and more accurate time-lines concerning the evolution of these animals. In this case a bigfoot type creature is noticeably awol from the archeological evidence.
> 
> The common argument mentioning the gigantopithecus as a possible link is really a weak one in my opinion simply because it defies science by any stretch of the imagination. The probability that an ape that thrived from the miocene thru roughly 100,000 years ago only in southeast asia could somehow survive, evolve and migrate onto the north american continent without leaving a single piece of fossil evidence is not logical. Not to mention that the same creature (now evolved for a variety of habitats across the U.S. per bigfoot) still exists to modern days and yet still has not left behind a shred of conclusive evidence. That's a long time of roaming around undiscovered. Considering there has only been one or two cases of previously undiscovered, large land mammals in the last century, (all of which were in extremely isolated and remote environs) the whole concept of bigfoot is a tough one to swallow.
> 
> Outside of some insects, maybe a few small reptiles or amphibians, and micro-organisms I would venture to say that we have most certainly identified 99% of the creatures on our earthen part of the planet. The oceans are another item all together but technology and human expansions makes it real hard to hide on the terra firma. If by some miracle that a bf type creature does exist undiscovered I would be willing to bet the farm it ain't going to be anywhere in the southeast. And especially florida, just ain't no way any creature with the least bit of intelligence is going to co-habitate with all them yankees down there...



You mean to tell me when you were in school there were raptors?  I never heard of them, still, that was not that long ago.........I totally agree, we are definitely covering most of this planet and have found just about everything on the Earthen part of it.........

I dont know why it is so hard to think Giganto could have made it over here.........If he made his way North(like the Yeti), he was a Yankee and would have been heading South anyway right

I still think there are too many accounts, by too many people, too much evidence(though maybe it is 0% Conclusive) to "Suggest" otherwise..........

Regardless, this has been fun and I appreciate your view and your Intelligent opinion.........I do get curious why you seem to have studied, or are at the least, Very Familiar with this topic............perhaps, you have been bitten by the same bug as me


----------



## burkehunter

this is my first time viewing this thread and I have to say that I don't care what kinda "proof" anyone has but until I see a dead one, I can't believe it.  Its hard to believe that as many hunters and outdoorsman that are out there that one has not been killed as proof yet.  yeah you can say that its smart but what human or animal doesn't slip up from time to time.  I haven't even heard anyone that has discovered bones from a dead one so I guess they disappear when they die.  It could be potentially dangerous that someone would dress up and walk around because someone is going to get shot from "bigfoot" hunters.  I love the myth and believe me I would love to know there is something out there like that but time will only tell.


----------



## bfriendly

burkehunter said:


> this is my first time viewing this thread and I have to say that I don't care what kinda "proof" anyone has but until I see a dead one, I can't believe it.  Its hard to believe that as many hunters and outdoorsman that are out there that one has not been killed as proof yet.  yeah you can say that its smart but what human or animal doesn't slip up from time to time.  I haven't even heard anyone that has discovered bones from a dead one so I guess they disappear when they die.  It could be potentially dangerous that someone would dress up and walk around because someone is going to get shot from "bigfoot" hunters.  I love the myth and believe me I would love to know there is something out there like that but time will only tell.



And many will take the same view, appropriately.  I on the other hand, dont need another Dead Museum figure(see Giganto for the first) to "Believe" that there is a Good Possibility that they do in fact exist.......I was checking out my favorite site(the other one) and was reading up on the Bob H "confession".........I now remember why I never believed his Confession

Here is the BFRO's interpretation, with the links to the Scientific evidence to back it, links to Youtube stuff that may be enjoyable too..........at least I like it



http://bfro.net/news/korff_scam.asp


----------



## NCHillbilly

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I have been hunting for 28 years and I have never seen a skunk or a coral snake while hunting, but that doesn't mean they dont exist.
> 
> It could have been Erik Rudolph!!



There you go, fits right in with what I'm saying. Skunks are very, very common-I've seen literally hundreds of them. I would hazard a guess that skunks are considerably more common than bigfoot. I've also seen lots of critters that people claim to never see, just from spending a majority of my life out there in the woods hunting and trapping and just stomping around in the mountains day and night. I've seen loads of bobcats, minks, weasels, flying squirrels, bears, otters, and other things that a lot of people hardly ever see. But I still ain't seen bigfoot, nor do I expect to, for good reason. The same reason I don't see black panthers, either- He ain't there. Most people who see bigfoot or black panthers are people who don't spend much time in the woods and therefore misinterpret what they see and hear.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> There you go, fits right in with what I'm saying. Skunks are very, very common-I've seen literally hundreds of them. I would hazard a guess that skunks are considerably more common than bigfoot. I've also seen lots of critters that people claim to never see, just from spending a majority of my life out there in the woods hunting and trapping and just stomping around in the mountains day and night. I've seen loads of bobcats, minks, weasels, flying squirrels, bears, otters, and other things that a lot of people hardly ever see. But I still ain't seen bigfoot, nor do I expect to, for good reason. The same reason I don't see black panthers, either- He ain't there. Most people who see bigfoot or black panthers are people who don't spend much time in the woods and therefore misinterpret what they see and hear.




Actually, alot of the reports are from Deer Hunters(See Jacob's Photo/story) that were not expecting anything, nor did they think there was such a thing..........now they think differently. 

I can understand you not believing, thats cool, but if you ever see one, will you please tell us?

Unfortunately, It is thought that many sightings are NOT reported, due to unwanted Ridicule-I dont really care how others think about my thoughts on this particular subject.........so far, the con arguements have not made me doubt any of what I have read; I have doubted enough of it myself anyway. I did like a report on the BFRO site that even said the witness was NOT Credible, but due to the area and numerous other reports etc.....they posted the story; pretty funny!

  I dont think it makes me weird, but then again


----------



## NCHillbilly

I know plenty of people who are deer hunters who know next to nothing about wildlife in general and the whole range of stuff in the woods, simply because they live in urban/suburban areas, and have never spent much time in the woods except on a deer stand. Many of them can't identify many common animals, just look at the trail cams section. I'm not saying that it's utterly impossible for bigfoot to exist-there are "big, wild, hairy man" stories from all over the world. I'm just saying that it's very highly unlikely. The lack of proof that something doesn't exist doesn't prove it's existence. And the fact that something bigfoot-like occured in the fossil record thousands of years ago means nothing. I don't believe that Jefferson's ground sloths or giant armadillos or saber-toothed Smiladon cats are roaming around the southeast now, even though they were definitely here in large numbers around the same time that the big fossil ape guy was roaming Asia. And if bigfoot exists, I don't think he's in NC or Ga. A lot of these places that the suburban/urban people think of as "wilderness" are far, far, from it, and there are people out there every day in them. I live in the middle of probably the biggest area of actual wilderness in the eastern US, and there are still people on nearly every inch of it on a fairly regular basis, most of it has been logged or farmed/pastured in the past, people are out hunting it with packs of dogs half the year, and nobody sees bigfoot here except for tourists and town people out hiking who don't know enough about what's there to correctly interpret what they see and hear (and that one wierd guy from Cleveland County-"you git now." lol) _If _there was a bigfoot actually living anywhere in North America, I would vote for the Pacific Northwest, and I would be _extremely_ skeptical about that too. Most Indian tribes who believe in bigfoot see him as a supernatural or spirit being instead of flesh and blood anyway. And it's kind of hard to prove or disprove a haint.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> I know plenty of people who are deer hunters who know next to nothing about wildlife in general and the whole range of stuff in the woods, simply because they live in urban/suburban areas, and have never spent much time in the woods except on a deer stand. Many of them can't identify many common animals, just look at the trail cams section. I'm not saying that it's utterly impossible for bigfoot to exist-there are "big, wild, hairy man" stories from all over the world. I'm just saying that it's very highly unlikely. The lack of proof that something doesn't exist doesn't prove it's existence. And the fact that something bigfoot-like occured in the fossil record thousands of years ago means nothing. I don't believe that Jefferson's ground sloths or giant armadillos or saber-toothed Smiladon cats are roaming around the southeast now, even though they were definitely here in large numbers around the same time that the big fossil ape guy was roaming Asia. And if bigfoot exists, I don't think he's in NC or Ga. A lot of these places that the suburban/urban people think of as "wilderness" are far, far, from it, and there are people out there every day in them. I live in the middle of probably the biggest area of actual wilderness in the eastern US, and there are still people on nearly every inch of it on a fairly regular basis, most of it has been logged or farmed/pastured in the past, people are out hunting it with packs of dogs half the year, and nobody sees bigfoot here except for tourists and town people out hiking who don't know enough about what's there to correctly interpret what they see and hear (and that one wierd guy from Cleveland County-"you git now." lol) _If _there was a bigfoot actually living anywhere in North America, I would vote for the Pacific Northwest, and I would be _extremely_ skeptical about that too. Most Indian tribes who believe in bigfoot see him as a supernatural or spirit being instead of flesh and blood anyway. And it's kind of hard to prove or disprove a haint.



Maybe  he's both.


----------



## allterrainwarrior

NCHillbilly said:


> That is your typical bigfoot sighting. Very credible.  That happened close enough to where I live that they had it on the morning news here. I spit coffee all over the living room and literally laughed until I cried. "Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had bee-yoo-tee-full hair."





Ahh man this is great. This guy and the Cop better stop drinking that Magic Mountain Mushroom Juice


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I do get curious why you seem to have studied, or are at the least, Very Familiar with this topic............perhaps, you have been bitten by the same bug as me



For one, as I mentioned previously, one of my neighbors in tenn (Janice Carter Coy) got alot of attention both on the internet and via a national geographic hour long special. (which I tried to become a part of myself but only ended up hollering back at their bigfoot calling toward the end of the program)

 Prior to this by a few years a friend of mine, a deputy sheriff on patrol matter of fact, reported watching a bigfoot running across the road and up an embankment in front of his patrol car one night. At that time I really admired and respected this man as he was also the pastor at a church I attended on and off. On the other hand I had hunted and trapped that area most of my life as had my ancestors beginning right after the revolutionary war. No big, hairy man stories or legends existed that I knew of and my great Granny (a half blood cherokee who's daddy was Weldon Bushyhead, a tribal storykeeper and herb man) she was clueless as well. This event piqued my interest and by the time Janice got going with her outlandish tales I was hooked to the www and started researching all the sights and asking the obvious questions.

Events following the deputy's report eventually, and sadly I might add, led me to seriously doubt his credibility and that whole scenario just recently came to a tragic conclusion. And as far as Ms Carter-Coy, well I never really took any of her claims serious anyway because I recalled that a few years before she had reported to the newspaper that litle green men had been chasing her and peeking in her windows and the cops wouldn't do anything about it. Before that she was having seances and trying to get a preacher to bless her haunted house trailer. Therefore when an entire family of bigfeet showed up at her door and starting asking her for garlic everyday, well it weren't no surprise at all to the neighbors. (I must admit I was floored when the tv crew and cameras rolled in for that national geographic thing... I kept trying to get her to go in and put a bra on and take the marlboro out of her mouth while they were interviewing her, but she wouldn't listen?)

Well there you have it, the reasons I know a little something about this subject at all. Sorry it ain't real compelling like a first hand encounter or even a "I was bigfoot's bride" sort of claim. But i did seriously look into the probability of such a creature with a pretty open-mind to start with. Unfortunately, every avenue which appeared to be perhaps leading to a shred of credible evidence regarding the bigfoot, ended up a dead end. Like I said before, maybe somewhere way out in our most remote, humanly uninhabitable and destitute environs on this earth, there might be a very slim chance that a bf type creature may be hidden away undiscovered. But here in our backyards? Nope, just ain't possible... unless them flying saucers is really hauling him around everywhere. In that case, I'll shoot the dang flying saucer and the bigfoot both when I see them. Reckon my .308 is stout enough? I might ought to look into trading up for a .300 magnum or something?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> For one, as I mentioned previously, one of my neighbors in tenn (Janice Carter Coy) got alot of attention both on the internet and via a national geographic hour long special. (which I tried to become a part of myself but only ended up hollering back at their bigfoot calling toward the end of the program)
> 
> Prior to this by a few years a friend of mine, a deputy sheriff on patrol matter of fact, reported watching a bigfoot running across the road and up an embankment in front of his patrol car one night. At that time I really admired and respected this man as he was also the pastor at a church I attended on and off. On the other hand I had hunted and trapped that area most of my life as had my ancestors beginning right after the revolutionary war. No big, hairy man stories or legends existed that I knew of and my great Granny (a half blood cherokee who's daddy was Weldon Bushyhead, a tribal storykeeper and herb man) she was clueless as well. This event piqued my interest and by the time Janice got going with her outlandish tales I was hooked to the www and started researching all the sights and asking the obvious questions.
> 
> Events following the deputy's report eventually, and sadly I might add, led me to seriously doubt his credibility and that whole scenario just recently came to a tragic conclusion. And as far as Ms Carter-Coy, well I never really took any of her claims serious anyway because I recalled that a few years before she had reported to the newspaper that litle green men had been chasing her and peeking in her windows and the cops wouldn't do anything about it. Before that she was having seances and trying to get a preacher to bless her haunted house trailer. Therefore when an entire family of bigfeet showed up at her door and starting asking her for garlic everyday, well it weren't no surprise at all to the neighbors. (I must admit I was floored when the tv crew and cameras rolled in for that national geographic thing... I kept trying to get her to go in and put a bra on and take the marlboro out of her mouth while they were interviewing her, but she wouldn't listen?)
> 
> Well there you have it, the reasons I know a little something about this subject at all. Sorry it ain't real compelling like a first hand encounter or even a "I was bigfoot's bride" sort of claim. But i did seriously look into the probability of such a creature with a pretty open-mind to start with. Unfortunately, every avenue which appeared to be perhaps leading to a shred of credible evidence regarding the bigfoot, ended up a dead end. Like I said before, maybe somewhere way out in our most remote, humanly uninhabitable and destitute environs on this earth, there might be a very slim chance that a bf type creature may be hidden away undiscovered. But here in our backyards? Nope, just ain't possible... unless them flying saucers is really hauling him around everywhere. In that case, I'll shoot the dang flying saucer and the bigfoot both when I see them. Reckon my .308 is stout enough? I might ought to look into trading up for a .300 magnum or something?



WOW.........Sorry I missed that Part.  I do believe I know the story you speak of and it was pretty much  the Saddest/Disappointing part of My research/entertainment..............My buddy was following her story and telling me about it.  
I was a little doubtful, but wanted to hear about it as it went by. Then we got knocked down when the truth of her Historical Misgivings came forth.  It does make you want to question the authenticity of any/all the other reports............still, There will always be one or more in the crowds and we both know that.

It really stinks what you went through, especially being so close to home.  I am pretty much for killing one, for all the reasons you can think of...........I hope you get a shot at one and I think the .308 to the Chest will do just fine


----------



## Resica

olcowman said:


> For one, as I mentioned previously, one of my neighbors in tenn (Janice Carter Coy) got alot of attention both on the internet and via a national geographic hour long special. (which I tried to become a part of myself but only ended up hollering back at their bigfoot calling toward the end of the program)
> 
> Prior to this by a few years a friend of mine, a deputy sheriff on patrol matter of fact, reported watching a bigfoot running across the road and up an embankment in front of his patrol car one night. At that time I really admired and respected this man as he was also the pastor at a church I attended on and off. On the other hand I had hunted and trapped that area most of my life as had my ancestors beginning right after the revolutionary war. No big, hairy man stories or legends existed that I knew of and my great Granny (a half blood cherokee who's daddy was Weldon Bushyhead, a tribal storykeeper and herb man) she was clueless as well. This event piqued my interest and by the time Janice got going with her outlandish tales I was hooked to the www and started researching all the sights and asking the obvious questions.
> 
> Events following the deputy's report eventually, and sadly I might add, led me to seriously doubt his credibility and that whole scenario just recently came to a tragic conclusion. And as far as Ms Carter-Coy, well I never really took any of her claims serious anyway because I recalled that a few years before she had reported to the newspaper that litle green men had been chasing her and peeking in her windows and the cops wouldn't do anything about it. Before that she was having seances and trying to get a preacher to bless her haunted house trailer. Therefore when an entire family of bigfeet showed up at her door and starting asking her for garlic everyday, well it weren't no surprise at all to the neighbors. (I must admit I was floored when the tv crew and cameras rolled in for that national geographic thing... I kept trying to get her to go in and put a bra on and take the marlboro out of her mouth while they were interviewing her, but she wouldn't listen?)
> 
> Well there you have it, the reasons I know a little something about this subject at all. Sorry it ain't real compelling like a first hand encounter or even a "I was bigfoot's bride" sort of claim. But i did seriously look into the probability of such a creature with a pretty open-mind to start with. Unfortunately, every avenue which appeared to be perhaps leading to a shred of credible evidence regarding the bigfoot, ended up a dead end. Like I said before, maybe somewhere way out in our most remote, humanly uninhabitable and destitute environs on this earth, there might be a very slim chance that a bf type creature may be hidden away undiscovered. But here in our backyards? Nope, just ain't possible... unless them flying saucers is really hauling him around everywhere. In that case, I'll shoot the dang flying saucer and the bigfoot both when I see them. Reckon my .308 is stout enough? I might ought to look into trading up for a .300 magnum or something?


Didn't a Russian scientist come over and check the place out too?


----------



## bfriendly

Mostly when I read up on the subject, I just read the reports and some media articles, sometimes get to the FAQs.  The questions many of you here have presented are the ones that have been asked many times before, including by me.

Here is a link to the BFRO's answers.......

http://bfro.net/gdb/show_FAQ.asp?id=407

Some of the Most FAQs have to do with why noone shot one, or found a dead one, roadkill etc.......the answers are quite simple, reasonable, and IMHO correctly given/believable..............of course science backs them up too.


----------



## olcowman

Resica said:


> Didn't a Russian scientist come over and check the place out too?



He sure did, Igor something another. Bigfoot scientists over in Russia must not make much money cause he was hitting everyone up for money to get home on... Bless his heart, he stood there and studied raccoon poop for 2 or 3 days and determined that bigfoot liked to eat from human's garbage and some supplemented this with shell-fish. (fresh water mussels from a little creek about 150 yards from the house. He also collected sacks full of cow hair off a barbed-wire fence to take home and study. (must not be no cows in Russia much?) And when he started a 'rassling' with my deer target he asked me to bring over for the filming to show how bigfeets attack and kill deer.... it actually took them 3 or 4 tries to get it on film cause i was laughing so hard i almost swallered my snuff the whole time! I am getting tickled now just thinking about it... you had to be there, but the part they got on the show is still a hoot.

Bfriendly don't cry for me... we didn't get no cable up in them mountains at that time and that was the most entertainment I had had since our buddy Junior Loudermilk, a couple of years earlier,  tried to fly off chilhowee mountain, drunk, in his home-made parasail, made out of them cheap, blue, dollar store tarps and a chainsaw motor, and with a cooler strapped to it like he was going to be gone for a while! Lord i wish i had me one of them handheld video cameras that day. It flat tore bout all his clothes plumb off... and i bet folks is still picking up natural light beers and prescription crazy pills down in the holler below the 'jumping off spot"! 

As you can tell, we sort of took ol' janice in stride up there and on a slow night at the beer joint she could be pretty entertaining with tales of peeping-tom aliens and ghosts what looked like Liberaci. That whole bigfoot thing caught us by surprise as i actually thought she was locked up for a goodly while after getting arrested for fighting (I mean fist fighting too) with her brothers and sisters when her ol Pappy passed. Evidently she was collaborating with that Mary Green up in maryville a writing that bigfoot book. We don't hide our crazy folks up there, heck no! We let them run wild and try to talk them into doing crazy stuff! I thought she was still a chasing them perverted aliens until I seen a van go by the house with a national georgraphic sticker on it and a great big ol' dish poking out of it. 

The funny part... I seen that truck and the first thought in my head was (well right after "i hope her brother ain't fired that meth lab up again" first) "OMG... i been laughing at her all these years and now by-gosh she done went and trapped one of them things somehow or another and i am the idiot now!" I actually bout wrecked my four-wheelr and  broke my neck a tearing off down that holler and thru the mountain laurel to get to her house trailer and see a little green man or a sissy ghost. Heck, I beat that van by a good 10 minutes. I was kind of relieved when i found out she had done took up bigfooting...


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> He sure did, Igor something another. Bigfoot scientists over in Russia must not make much money cause he was hitting everyone up for money to get home on... Bless his heart, he stood there and studied raccoon poop for 2 or 3 days and determined that bigfoot liked to eat from human's garbage and some supplemented this with shell-fish. (fresh water mussels from a little creek about 150 yards from the house. He also collected sacks full of cow hair off a barbed-wire fence to take home and study. (must not be no cows in Russia much?) And when he started a 'rassling' with my deer target he asked me to bring over for the filming to show how bigfeets attack and kill deer.... it actually took them 3 or 4 tries to get it on film cause i was laughing so hard i almost swallered my snuff the whole time! I am getting tickled now just thinking about it... you had to be there, but the part they got on the show is still a hoot.
> 
> Bfriendly don't cry for me... we didn't get no cable up in them mountains at that time and that was the most entertainment I had had since our buddy Junior Loudermilk, a couple of years earlier,  tried to fly off chilhowee mountain, drunk, in his home-made parasail, made out of them cheap, blue, dollar store tarps and a chainsaw motor, and with a cooler strapped to it like he was going to be gone for a while! Lord i wish i had me one of them handheld video cameras that day. It flat tore bout all his clothes plumb off... and i bet folks is still picking up natural light beers and prescription crazy pills down in the holler below the 'jumping off spot"!
> 
> As you can tell, we sort of took ol' janice in stride up there and on a slow night at the beer joint she could be pretty entertaining with tales of peeping-tom aliens and ghosts what looked like Liberaci. That whole bigfoot thing caught us by surprise as i actually thought she was locked up for a goodly while after getting arrested for fighting (I mean fist fighting too) with her brothers and sisters when her ol Pappy passed. Evidently she was collaborating with that Mary Green up in maryville a writing that bigfoot book. We don't hide our crazy folks up there, heck no! We let them run wild and try to talk them into doing crazy stuff! I thought she was still a chasing them perverted aliens until I seen a van go by the house with a national georgraphic sticker on it and a great big ol' dish poking out of it.
> 
> The funny part... I seen that truck and the first thought in my head was (well right after "i hope her brother ain't fired that meth lab up again" first) "OMG... i been laughing at her all these years and now by-gosh she done went and trapped one of them things somehow or another and i am the idiot now!" I actually bout wrecked my four-wheelr and  broke my neck a tearing off down that holler and thru the mountain laurel to get to her house trailer and see a little green man or a sissy ghost. Heck, I beat that van by a good 10 minutes. I was kind of relieved when i found out she had done took up bigfooting...



That is some good stuff my friend!

I think the world could benefit from some of your good ole boy practices,  wishin I grew up there with ya!...........Live and let live brother!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Seems funny that someone willing to put that much time and energy into catching bigfoot didn't have enough brains to set up his bait area so that he could get foot prints. Also, anything that big and with that much hair, growing in an up down direction as opposed to front back like other large animals would be leaving hair all over the forest. Any tracker worth his salt could track that big thing from a known location. So where are the prints and hair? Total fake!


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> He sure did, Igor something another. Bigfoot scientists over in Russia must not make much money cause he was hitting everyone up for money to get home on... Bless his heart, he stood there and studied raccoon poop for 2 or 3 days and determined that bigfoot liked to eat from human's garbage and some supplemented this with shell-fish. (fresh water mussels from a little creek about 150 yards from the house. He also collected sacks full of cow hair off a barbed-wire fence to take home and study. (must not be no cows in Russia much?) And when he started a 'rassling' with my deer target he asked me to bring over for the filming to show how bigfeets attack and kill deer.... it actually took them 3 or 4 tries to get it on film cause i was laughing so hard i almost swallered my snuff the whole time! I am getting tickled now just thinking about it... you had to be there, but the part they got on the show is still a hoot.
> 
> Bfriendly don't cry for me... we didn't get no cable up in them mountains at that time and that was the most entertainment I had had since our buddy Junior Loudermilk, a couple of years earlier,  tried to fly off chilhowee mountain, drunk, in his home-made parasail, made out of them cheap, blue, dollar store tarps and a chainsaw motor, and with a cooler strapped to it like he was going to be gone for a while! Lord i wish i had me one of them handheld video cameras that day. It flat tore bout all his clothes plumb off... and i bet folks is still picking up natural light beers and prescription crazy pills down in the holler below the 'jumping off spot"!
> 
> As you can tell, we sort of took ol' janice in stride up there and on a slow night at the beer joint she could be pretty entertaining with tales of peeping-tom aliens and ghosts what looked like Liberaci. That whole bigfoot thing caught us by surprise as i actually thought she was locked up for a goodly while after getting arrested for fighting (I mean fist fighting too) with her brothers and sisters when her ol Pappy passed. Evidently she was collaborating with that Mary Green up in maryville a writing that bigfoot book. We don't hide our crazy folks up there, heck no! We let them run wild and try to talk them into doing crazy stuff! I thought she was still a chasing them perverted aliens until I seen a van go by the house with a national georgraphic sticker on it and a great big ol' dish poking out of it.
> 
> The funny part... I seen that truck and the first thought in my head was (well right after "i hope her brother ain't fired that meth lab up again" first) "OMG... i been laughing at her all these years and now by-gosh she done went and trapped one of them things somehow or another and i am the idiot now!" I actually bout wrecked my four-wheelr and  broke my neck a tearing off down that holler and thru the mountain laurel to get to her house trailer and see a little green man or a sissy ghost. Heck, I beat that van by a good 10 minutes. I was kind of relieved when i found out she had done took up bigfooting...



   sounds like my neck of the woods. Heck, sounds like some of my cousins. Some of my neighbors might would say it sounds like me.


----------



## bfriendly

deepwoodshermit said:


> Seems funny that someone willing to put that much time and energy into catching bigfoot didn't have enough brains to set up his bait area so that he could get foot prints. Also, anything that big and with that much hair, growing in an up down direction as opposed to front back like other large animals would be leaving hair all over the forest. Any tracker worth his salt could track that big thing from a known location. So where are the prints and hair? Total fake!




Not sure where they keep them, but there are 100's and 100's of prints that have been cast. 
Lots of which have dermal ridges that goes horizontal versus vertical like a humans.  Also, many of the casts have been taken from a series of "Steps". Those steps show slight differences in toes separation; meaning the toes are not always Exactly the same width apart, like they would be if they were done with a Stamp/print maker.

Hair you ask? There are alot of hair fibers that have been found, but they are not identified as being any KNOWN animal/primate. YET, they have found the same types of hair in different parts of the country...weird I know

You can find the hair sample studies on the front page of the BFRO.............

Any more questions  You say Fake, I say someone is blind and has no imagination.....


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

bfriendly said:


> Not sure where they keep them, but there are 100's and 100's of prints that have been cast.
> Lots of which have dermal ridges that goes horizontal versus vertical like a humans.  Also, many of the casts have been taken from a series of "Steps". Those steps show slight differences in toes separation; meaning the toes are not always Exactly the same width apart, like they would be if they were done with a Stamp/print maker.
> 
> Hair you ask? There are alot of hair fibers that have been found, but they are not identified as being any KNOWN animal/primate. YET, they have found the same types of hair in different parts of the country...weird I know
> 
> You can find the hair sample studies on the front page of the BFRO.............
> 
> Any more questions  You say Fake, I say someone is blind and has no imagination.....



Yes, I'm well aware of the info you speak of. My point and the one you missed is the guy filming this bigfoot failed to show any other proof that would have been easy enough to get. Funny you should use the word imagination.


----------



## olcowman

NCHillbilly said:


> sounds like my neck of the woods. Heck, sounds like some of my cousins. Some of my neighbors might would say it sounds like me.



Mountain folks think different don't they? Outsiders probably thought we was crazier than a bunch of outhouse rats? They just didn't know what they was a missing... they still say it is purty common up there where i am from that when a body dies and they bury them... they most nearly always  got to dig 'em back up in a week or two and try and stomp that smile off their faces and hush 'em up. All the giggling keeps the other dead folks from a resting?


----------



## bfriendly

*Remember that Scream I described?*

Mornin Y'all,

Getting ready or work, I was just reading a few reports from the BFRO(Since Woody's was unavailable), but instead of reading the usual GA, AL, SE US reports, I started lookin for the Oldest reports I could find out West...........

Remember that Owl Scream I described Poorly, as something else?  This guy(Total Nutjob) saw something and then described a Scream that I suppose sounded somewhat like the one I heard, but this was in Oregon.............they must have the same owls out there to make that sound, but I wonder what he saw

ooops, here is the link
http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=8227


----------



## bfriendly

deepwoodshermit said:


> Yes, I'm well aware of the info you speak of. My point and the one you missed is the guy filming this bigfoot failed to show any other proof that would have been easy enough to get. Funny you should use the word imagination.



I thought I heard that the Filmaker had some prints he cast?  I am probably wrong, I did not write an essay or anything on the subject, but I thought I read that.

Imagination? Of course, how else can you Picture in your mind(Imagine) something you are, lets say Reading about? 


I didn't say halucinate..............BTDT


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I thought I heard that the Filmaker had some prints he cast?  I am probably wrong, I did not write an essay or anything on the subject, but I thought I read that.
> 
> Imagination? Of course, how else can you Picture in your mind(Imagine) something you are, lets say Reading about?
> 
> 
> I didn't say halucinate..............BTDT



Patterson and Gimlin, along with some aquainyances poured and cast several well defined 14 1/2" X 6 1/2" plaster footprints that they also filmed as they were casting. This was after Gimlin followed the bigfoot as far as he could on horseback thru the dense forests (300 yeards at most) and after they went and rounded up Patterson's mount and the runaway pack horse with their casting supplies. They then both track the creature up the mountain for a couple of hundred feet and find 2 of the best prints and cast them. (subsequently the film of them making these was lost) 

They fool around a day I think and try and cover the tracks with bark when a rain sets in. Shortly thereafter they break camp and head to get film processed. The soil was reported as being ideal for making tracks in and for retention of said evidence. Which must have been true because the sight was visited by some of their fellow bigfoot enthusiasts at least a couple of times over the next 7 days and someone films the tracks themselves thru the creek bottom. I can't remember exactly who, it is well documented on bf sights, but i do know that Bob Titmus came a full 8 days later, found the tracks left by the creature in the film and got 10 really well defined footprints at that time.

Dang, I sound like one of them bigfoot nuts almost?


----------



## rbrooks449

i just laughed so hard a booger flew out my nose and landed on the sceen!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Patterson and Gimlin, along with some aquainyances poured and cast several well defined 14 1/2" X 6 1/2" plaster footprints that they also filmed as they were casting. This was after Gimlin followed the bigfoot as far as he could on horseback thru the dense forests (300 yeards at most) and after they went and rounded up Patterson's mount and the runaway pack horse with their casting supplies. They then both track the creature up the mountain for a couple of hundred feet and find 2 of the best prints and cast them. (subsequently the film of them making these was lost)
> 
> They fool around a day I think and try and cover the tracks with bark when a rain sets in. Shortly thereafter they break camp and head to get film processed. The soil was reported as being ideal for making tracks in and for retention of said evidence. Which must have been true because the sight was visited by some of their fellow bigfoot enthusiasts at least a couple of times over the next 7 days and someone films the tracks themselves thru the creek bottom. I can't remember exactly who, it is well documented on bf sights, but i do know that Bob Titmus came a full 8 days later, found the tracks left by the creature in the film and got 10 really well defined footprints at that time.
> 
> Dang, I sound like one of them bigfoot nuts almost?





OCM, I thoroughly enjoyed that information you just gave..........I have surely not studied this stuff as much as you, I just read what my bud pushed on me........never really doubted any of it.  Perhaps thats becuase I grew up as a youngster having viewed The Legend of Boggy Creek at the Drive In...............never forget it, ever...........maybe that is why I have no problem thinking there is "More than Likely" something out there as many have described.

Its pretty cool(Boggy Creek flick), if you have never seen it, you can watch it for free on your Computer, it is also on the BFRO home page.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

why dont get him self a snare and put about 30-40 candy bars in it and catch that joker? If he can smell a candy bar in the middle of the night with no light.......that joker would come back for a bunch of em Id imagine? Candy bars and snares shouldnt be too expensive....he could cover several square miles and wouldnt cost him much.


----------



## Bkeepr

Here is a page of owl voice recordings: http://www.owlpages.com/sounds.php

I was in a treestand thinking about climbing down because it had gotten too dark to see and a barn owl was flying through the woods screaming.  It was really LOUD and the first time he called I about fell out of the tree!

Another bizarre and really loud scream/roar I heard once came from.... a cow!  

My 2 cents on bigfoot.  I would really really love for there to be 100% positive proof of a large new mammalian species found on this continent.  After all, scientists are still discovering new mammals in other parts of the globe, like civet cats and 2 species of forest deer in Asia. 

BUT... there are so many pranksters/predators out there trying to make an easy dollar off of bigfoot, that nothing can be trusted.  And as the remote undisturbed areas of the country shrink, even if there are bigfoot, they probably aren't reproducing or doing very well.  

I hope someday that an article is published in something like Science Magazine with irrefutable evidence.  But until then I am not trusting anything.  It is too easy to hoax, or just make up something and say it is true.  There are too many "experts" on not much of anything.

When I was a little girl in the 70s there was a rash of bigfoot sightings that then stopped.  They all occurred after a massive logging operation around Wedowee Alabama.  At that time, my family had an encounter with something that we can't explain to this day.  We just don't talk about it.  We didn't know about any bigfoot/waumpus cat/swamp monkey sightings until the last 3 or 4 years.  But Dad had grown up hearing the elders tease him and tell him to stay out of the woods after dark or the waumpus would get him.  And he would tease me too.  But he claimed that a waumpus was a big black cat with a red -- hole. LOL!

We were primitive camping on the banks of the Tallapoosa river on my dad's property.  It had once been farmland but had overgrown 20 to 30 years into dense solid undergrowth with a band of mature trees and clear area along the river.  We would go there and camp for a week to 3 weeks, my parents and 4 kids.  We had a mongrel dog that would fight any other dog and beat them.  He was afraid of nothing.  One night Dad turned out the lantern and we were all asleep in our big canvas tent.  It was pitch black dark out.  Suddenly we were awakened by our dog whining frantically and trying to come through the side of the tent.  He was terrified.  Dad banged on the side of the tent and told him to shut up, but he pitched such a fit we let him in.  There was no thunder or bad weather, and I don't recall the dog ever being afraid of thunder.  Anyway I had to go pee, so I got the flashlight and went out right beside the tent and peed and came right back in.  I think I was in the 4th grade at this time.  I remember that I kept the flashlight pointed at the ground because I didn't want to see anything!   I heard no rustling or anything in the surrounding woods.

Next morning, our ice cooler had been emptied of steaks, hotdogs and bacon for 6 people!  We found some wrappers off towards the woods, and a quart carton of milk in a waxed carboard container had been torn in half and emptied.

We never could explain what did it.  There have never been any bears in the area, and if it was a bear, dog, or bobcat the dog would have barked not turned into a quivering shaking coward.  He acted totally out of character and we never saw him act that way ever again.  We looked for tracks in the sandy soil but between 4 kids and a dog plus it being dry we really couldn't see anything. 

2 weeks later there was an article in the local paper that a farmer about 10 miles away had something get over the wood fence into his hog pen and kill some hogs, 11 I think.  Related incidents?  I don't know.  The paper never stated if it were dogs or what.  Dad saved the article for a while.  Locals claim that bigfoot tracks were found in the pen, but again that is just heresay and was not reported in the paper.  Don't know who exactly said it, and the hog farmer is long gone so he is not available for comment.

About 10 years later 2 of my brothers went out after dark to check their trotline down the river.  As they stepped onto the bank, something charged towards them in the dense undergrowth making deep angry grunts.  They heard branches snapping.  They grabbed the lantern and fired up the motor and ran away.  This scared them and made a deep and lasting impression on them to this day!  Again, there has never been any bears or even wild hogs in the area, and it was nowhere near any pastured land, too dense and rough and not near a road.  Between me and my 3 brothers we have spent a lot of time in the woods but we never have been able to explain these two incidents.

Well those are my stories.


----------



## Bkeepr

Also, the dog did not get in the cooler, it was locked.


----------



## bfriendly

Bkeepr said:


> Here is a page of owl voice recordings: http://www.owlpages.com/sounds.php
> 
> I was in a treestand thinking about climbing down because it had gotten too dark to see and a barn owl was flying through the woods screaming.  It was really LOUD and the first time he called I about fell out of the tree!
> 
> Another bizarre and really loud scream/roar I heard once came from.... a cow!
> 
> My 2 cents on bigfoot.  I would really really love for there to be 100% positive proof of a large new mammalian species found on this continent.  After all, scientists are still discovering new mammals in other parts of the globe, like civet cats and 2 species of forest deer in Asia.
> 
> BUT... there are so many pranksters/predators out there trying to make an easy dollar off of bigfoot, that nothing can be trusted.  And as the remote undisturbed areas of the country shrink, even if there are bigfoot, they probably aren't reproducing or doing very well.
> 
> I hope someday that an article is published in something like Science Magazine with irrefutable evidence.  But until then I am not trusting anything.  It is too easy to hoax, or just make up something and say it is true.  There are too many "experts" on not much of anything.
> 
> When I was a little girl in the 70s there was a rash of bigfoot sightings that then stopped.  They all occurred after a massive logging operation around Wedowee Alabama.  At that time, my family had an encounter with something that we can't explain to this day.  We just don't talk about it.  We didn't know about any bigfoot/waumpus cat/swamp monkey sightings until the last 3 or 4 years.  But Dad had grown up hearing the elders tease him and tell him to stay out of the woods after dark or the waumpus would get him.  And he would tease me too.  But he claimed that a waumpus was a big black cat with a red -- hole. LOL!
> 
> We were primitive camping on the banks of the Tallapoosa river on my dad's property.  It had once been farmland but had overgrown 20 to 30 years into dense solid undergrowth with a band of mature trees and clear area along the river.  We would go there and camp for a week to 3 weeks, my parents and 4 kids.  We had a mongrel dog that would fight any other dog and beat them.  He was afraid of nothing.  One night Dad turned out the lantern and we were all asleep in our big canvas tent.  It was pitch black dark out.  Suddenly we were awakened by our dog whining frantically and trying to come through the side of the tent.  He was terrified.  Dad banged on the side of the tent and told him to shut up, but he pitched such a fit we let him in.  There was no thunder or bad weather, and I don't recall the dog ever being afraid of thunder.  Anyway I had to go pee, so I got the flashlight and went out right beside the tent and peed and came right back in.  I think I was in the 4th grade at this time.  I remember that I kept the flashlight pointed at the ground because I didn't want to see anything!   I heard no rustling or anything in the surrounding woods.
> 
> Next morning, our ice cooler had been emptied of steaks, hotdogs and bacon for 6 people!  We found some wrappers off towards the woods, and a quart carton of milk in a waxed carboard container had been torn in half and emptied.
> 
> We never could explain what did it.  There have never been any bears in the area, and if it was a bear, dog, or bobcat the dog would have barked not turned into a quivering shaking coward.  He acted totally out of character and we never saw him act that way ever again.  We looked for tracks in the sandy soil but between 4 kids and a dog plus it being dry we really couldn't see anything.
> 
> 2 weeks later there was an article in the local paper that a farmer about 10 miles away had something get over the wood fence into his hog pen and kill some hogs, 11 I think.  Related incidents?  I don't know.  The paper never stated if it were dogs or what.  Dad saved the article for a while.  Locals claim that bigfoot tracks were found in the pen, but again that is just heresay and was not reported in the paper.  Don't know who exactly said it, and the hog farmer is long gone so he is not available for comment.
> 
> About 10 years later 2 of my brothers went out after dark to check their trotline down the river.  As they stepped onto the bank, something charged towards them in the dense undergrowth making deep angry grunts.  They heard branches snapping.  They grabbed the lantern and fired up the motor and ran away.  This scared them and made a deep and lasting impression on them to this day!  Again, there has never been any bears or even wild hogs in the area, and it was nowhere near any pastured land, too dense and rough and not near a road.  Between me and my 3 brothers we have spent a lot of time in the woods but we never have been able to explain these two incidents.
> 
> Well those are my stories.




Many things may never get explained 100%...............but I truly believe that many others have had similar experiences as yours and Never talk about them..........

I know I was just listening to ALOT of Owl screams and Nothing even comes close to having been ABLE to make the sound I heard...............I dont think it was an Owl

So then I went looking for other sounds and found these..............Very Cool and the Klamath River sound could be the Maker of the scream I heard...........still a different song, but the singer sounded the same

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeGPNC6qQCY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeGPNC6qQCY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## bfriendly

BTW- I totally appreciate your .02 on the Big Fella


----------



## bfriendly

Ya know, it is pretty cool this thread hit 10k views..........many say it cant be, its a hoax, fake, whatever.   Yet there have not been many threads that can boast 10,000 views..............other than a good drivel 

It is NO Surprise that so many have NOT replied.............but had to take a look

I dig it


----------



## BassHunter25

This thread is entertaining.  Reading has never been so fun!

My grandpa tells some stories of Swamp things when he was a kid in the Bayou's of Louisiana.  I will have to say they sound pretty true, but I am old enough to know that grandpa has probably told that story so many times, in his mind it really did happen.


----------



## dominantpredator

southgahoghunter said:


> 777 what part of dville where you at i lived there my hole life untill 04 and stayed in the woods and never seen anything close om not doubting you just wandering



Cmon man! Be honest with him. You don't believe him no more than I do.


----------



## bfriendly

Fact or Fake Paranormal show did a thing on the Honey Island Swamp Monster; tried to find the Youtube clip but could not find the episode I was looking for.
  Anywho, they have a video they examined, concluded it to be a man in a ghillie suit, but the video is so old it is hard to say.  I dont think it is a man in a Ghillie(sp?).

The team went out and did a night search, got a scream they recorded that did NOT sound like the typical scream, but someone said that Hogs make crazy screams when Boars fight, sometimes to the DEATH.  I did not think it sounded like a Boars cry, but I have not heard alot of them either.

Sure wish I could find that scream to let you guys give opinions on what it is............


----------



## bfriendly

Found it.........but this is the whole episode

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypQMWxMU2Y4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypQMWxMU2Y4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Found it.........but this is the whole episode
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypQMWxMU2Y4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypQMWxMU2Y4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



The sound, at 24:23 sure ain't sounding like nothing I ever heard no hog make... and I've heard a heap of swine speak. From fighting boars, cornered boars, boars surrendering 'certain' body parts for participation in fried mountain oyster get-to-togethers, pigs in love, big hawgs about 10 minutes away from the scaulding pot, you name it... and i would not classify that sound as originating from any hogs I have ever had the good fortune to be aquainted with. 

You know what it sounded like to me? It sounded just like it was time to leave all that hi-tech junk right there in the woods till daylight and jump in that boat that brought them there and see how fast it could get my hind-end back to the holday inn!!!  That's exactly what it sounds like to me?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> The sound, at 24:23 sure ain't sounding like nothing I ever heard no hog make... and I've heard a heap of swine speak. From fighting boars, cornered boars, boars surrendering 'certain' body parts for participation in fried mountain oyster get-to-togethers, pigs in love, big hawgs about 10 minutes away from the scaulding pot, you name it... and i would not classify that sound as originating from any hogs I have ever had the good fortune to be aquainted with.
> 
> You know what it sounded like to me? It sounded just like it was time to leave all that hi-tech junk right there in the woods till daylight and jump in that boat that brought them there and see how fast it could get my hind-end back to the holday inn!!!  That's exactly what it sounds like to me?



X2!!


----------



## 308-MIKE

that sound made the hair on my arms stand up. pretty cool stuff. i think there is something out there. would like to see more evidence, not necessarily a body though. bfriendly, i admire you. you've taken a lot of ribbing, most good natured, one who, who maybe spends too much time talking to his mama, but you've hung tough, and kept a positive outlook. good for you, i was glad to see it. if you ever want a partner to go to pinelog to look for small game, hogs, or sasquatch, send me a pm, i'll go with ya. hang tough bro.


----------



## bfriendly

308-MIKE said:


> that sound made the hair on my arms stand up. pretty cool stuff. i think there is something out there. would like to see more evidence, not necessarily a body though. bfriendly, i admire you. you've taken a lot of ribbing, most good natured, one who, who maybe spends too much time talking to his mama, but you've hung tough, and kept a positive outlook. good for you, i was glad to see it. if you ever want a partner to go to pinelog to look for small game, hogs, or sasquatch, send me a pm, i'll go with ya. hang tough bro.



Thanks man, but this has been the FUNNEST Thread I have been involved in!! 

By the time you get to be my age and have grown up absorbing every Wild Kingdom, hunting, fishing Show you could imagine, you think you have heard EVERY sound out there.............so when one comes along, and your racing mind cant match it up with anything you have heard before, yea..........

I also believe an encounter with the big fella will not render yourselve to harm.........BUT, if a person ever kills one, I wonder if they will ever make it out of the woods


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> BUT, if a person ever kills one, I wonder if they will ever make it out of the woods



Heck bfriendly that ain't nothing but the simple second grade math I learnt them 2 years... if i got more bullets than they are of them bigfeets that day... well, you'll see me with a big grin on my face on the six oclock news that evening. But if they is more of them bigfeets a packed up than I got bullets for.... the next time you see me will probably be on a milk carton?


----------



## NCHillbilly

I actually watched that old _Sasquatch_ movie the other night-the fake documentary from the late 70s where the team went up into British Columbia looking for Bigfoot and found more of them than they wanted. Blast from the past.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> I actually watched that old _Sasquatch_ movie the other night-the fake documentary from the late 70s where the team went up into British Columbia looking for Bigfoot and found more of them than they wanted. Blast from the past.



Not sure I know which one you are talking about, but I would love to check it out, if I haven't seen it yet.

I hate to be posting up the links from another site, and I sure dont want to get in trouble or nothing, but since this is from just North of Helen, White County GA, and maybe someone from here has been to this spot which is pretty well described, I have to post it 
This sighting was back in 2003, and the read is somewhat extensive, but it is surely beleivable.  Check it out!

http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=28637


----------



## doenightmare

I read another BFRO report some time back from the GA mountains. It involved some military guys that went to recover victims from a small plane crash and had to camp out and wait for morning to reach the site. I forget the details but they were awakened in the middle of the night by something hollering and banging on the wrekage. When they investigated with lights and guns there were a couple bigfeets tearing at the plane. I have to see if I can find that one - it was pretty creepy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Not sure I know which one you are talking about, but I would love to check it out, if I haven't seen it yet.
> I hate to be posting up the links from another site, and I sure dont want to get in trouble or nothing, but since this is from just North of Helen, White County GA, and maybe someone from here has been to this spot which is pretty well described, I have to post it
> This sighting was back in 2003, and the read is somewhat extensive, but it is surely beleivable.  Check it out!
> 
> http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=28637



The name of the movie is "Sasquatch: The Legend of Bigfoot." This movie and "The Legend of Boggy Creek" are my two favorite old Bigfoot movies.


----------



## olcowman

doenightmare said:


> I read another BFRO report some time back from the GA mountains. It involved some military guys that went to recover victims from a small plane crash and had to camp out and wait for morning to reach the site. I forget the details but they were awakened in the middle of the night by something hollering and banging on the wrekage. When they investigated with lights and guns there were a couple bigfeets tearing at the plane. I have to see if I can find that one - it was pretty creepy.



Mid 80s, AH-1 Cobra crashed somewhere north of Camp Frank Merrill in natl forest (Lumpkin county is base site but it may have been nearby county as I couldn't find it on bfro reports from Lumpkin) with a 2 man crew.This is a training site for US Army Rangers and an area where they stage war type games, train for mountaineering skills, wilderness orientation, and various other tactical practices. The facility itself is just upstream from the state's 4-H Camp Wasehga. 

The report said that the chopper crashed and caught fire and burned up the pilot and crewman. I think the guy that sent in the report was an MP, along with a couple of others, brought in from somewhere to guard the location until the next morning when JAG and others could conduct an investigation. In the middle of the night they starting hearing noises and eased close to the site and turned their flashlights on and saw several (i can't remember but at least 3) bigfeets. And they weren't just hanging around either, no sir, they was in the middle of eating the remains according to this report. It went on to say that the three mps opened fire with their side arms and run them off then spent a spooky night with their flashlights on and guns drawn. 

I can't remember if they kept it secret between themselves or if this is another case of the proverbial 'swear to secrecy or else' as threatened by some shady member of the us govt? In any case I read a few times that it was being investigated further by some bf nuts looking for lead imbedded in trees from the guns, shot casings, crash debris, etc. and public reports of the crash. I never heard anything further. If someone finds something post it. Lord I know this is creepy sounding but what is creeping me out right now is the fact I remember so much about some of the junk I have read over the last few years about BF? Maybe I am one of them 'closet' bigfoot researchers or something? But this'n probably did stick in my head cause we do some work up there? Reckon how bigfoot would fair in a fight with me and a 450C Cat 4WD backhoe?


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Mid 80s, AH-1 Cobra crashed somewhere north of Camp Frank Merrill in natl forest (Lumpkin county is base site but it may have been nearby county as I couldn't find it on bfro reports from Lumpkin) with a 2 man crew.This is a training site for US Army Rangers and an area where they stage war type games, train for mountaineering skills, wilderness orientation, and various other tactical practices. The facility itself is just upstream from the state's 4-H Camp Wasehga.
> 
> The report said that the chopper crashed and caught fire and burned up the pilot and crewman. I think the guy that sent in the report was an MP, along with a couple of others, brought in from somewhere to guard the location until the next morning when JAG and others could conduct an investigation. In the middle of the night they starting hearing noises and eased close to the site and turned their flashlights on and saw several (i can't remember but at least 3) bigfeets. And they weren't just hanging around either, no sir, they was in the middle of eating the remains according to this report. It went on to say that the three mps opened fire with their side arms and run them off then spent a spooky night with their flashlights on and guns drawn.
> 
> I can't remember if they kept it secret between themselves or if this is another case of the proverbial 'swear to secrecy or else' as threatened by some shady member of the us govt? In any case I read a few times that it was being investigated further by some bf nuts looking for lead imbedded in trees from the guns, shot casings, crash debris, etc. and public reports of the crash. I never heard anything further. If someone finds something post it. Lord I know this is creepy sounding but what is creeping me out right now is the fact I remember so much about some of the junk I have read over the last few years about BF? Maybe I am one of them 'closet' bigfoot researchers or something? But this'n probably did stick in my head cause we do some work up there? Reckon how bigfoot would fair in a fight with me and a 450C Cat 4WD backhoe?


 

It was Fannin county - here it is and an article from the AJC about the crash. It was in 1985.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=2393

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=510


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

doenightmare said:


> It was Fannin county - here it is and an article from the AJC about the crash. It was in 1985.
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=2393
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=510




This one strikes kind of close to home, literally...

I used to work with one of the Rangers that was first on the scene to secure the campsite.  He was stationed at Camp Merrill in 1985 but currently lives in Blairsville.  He recalls having to navigate through a laurel thicket to the crash site while being directed from a helicopter above the scene.  When he got there, the chopper was toast, as were the two occupants.  

About 4 years ago, we retraced his steps and found the original crash site.  There are two white crosses in the ground marking the spot where the two Texas Air National Guard pilots lost their lives.  Interestingly, there is also about 4 feet of AH-1 rotor blade sticking permanently out of the ground where the chopper struck the hillside.  

There is a long trench running up the hillside where the chopper gouged out the earth when it crashed.  We sifted through the dirt and found tiny bits of debris, wires, nodes, fittings, and even a buckle from what might have been a seat harness.  We left everything in place, it's still there if you want to go see it.  

But there's no bigfoot.


----------



## bfriendly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This one strikes kind of close to home, literally...
> 
> I used to work with one of the Rangers that was first on the scene to secure the campsite.  He was stationed at Camp Merrill in 1985 but currently lives in Blairsville.  He recalls having to navigate through a laurel thicket to the crash site while being directed from a helicopter above the scene.  When he got there, the chopper was toast, as were the two occupants.
> 
> About 4 years ago, we retraced his steps and found the original crash site.  There are two white crosses in the ground marking the spot where the two Texas Air National Guard pilots lost their lives.  Interestingly, there is also about 4 feet of AH-1 rotor blade sticking permanently out of the ground where the chopper struck the hillside.
> 
> There is a long trench running up the hillside where the chopper gouged out the earth when it crashed.  We sifted through the dirt and found tiny bits of debris, wires, nodes, fittings, and even a buckle from what might have been a seat harness.  We left everything in place, it's still there if you want to go see it.
> 
> But there's no bigfoot.




What were they shooting at then?  I remember reading this one too..........glad to see someone else posting it though. 

 I guess the person who submitted it was fullabull?



Perhaps not............once again, more evidence(Possible) For, rather than Not. 

What a tragedy, but the whole story is intriguing, No?


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> What were they shooting at then?  I remember reading this one too..........glad to see someone else posting it though.
> 
> I guess the person who submitted it was fullabull?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not............once again, more evidence(Possible) For, rather than Not.
> 
> What a tragedy, but the whole story is intriguing, No?




It is indeed!


----------



## olcowman

Kinda creeps me out? If there is such a creature wouldn't it be ironic if these things were not the big, cuddly, shy, almost humanlike, peaceful wanderer of the woods that most of the bigfoot enthusiasts tend to subscribe to? What if they were 8 foot tall slobbering, screaming, maniacal beasts with great big tusks and sharp claws? What if the reason they haven't been proven is simply because that the folks that really see them are killed and eaten by these devils? (lots of folks disappear in rural areas every year without a trace) Maybe the only folks who have "really" seen a bigfoot are people like the original Roanoke colonists, D.B. Cooper, Spudz McKenzy, Madalyn Murray O’Hair and Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Yukon cornelius

I'm with you nchillbilly! I'm not buying!


----------



## Bkeepr

Speaking of Ghilly suits, there is a really scary video on Youtube that turned out to be a hoax.  Look for Michigan Dogman.  This guy got an old home movie camera from the 1970s and filmed around some old cars.  It appears that the dogman attacks a little boy who is filming and the last thing you see on the camera is flashing fangs and darkness.  Then there is a separate "police video" of the dismembered remains of the father laying on the ground.  Totally a hoax, but really clever!


----------



## watch1

I have been reading all the Bigfoot posts on the forum. I did a search on the forum and I see that this topic has been discussed several times here.

I know that many do not believe these creatures exist and I am not going to try and convince anyone that they do. I would like to discuss the topic with those that do believe they have seen or heard something that does not fit the norm.

I have posted on a few other forums and have had my share of ridicule and jokes. This is the very reason I would like to discuss this in a way that will not be offensive to those that have the idea that if there was something out there in the woods like a Bigfoot, they would know about it. I have found that some take it as a challenge to their woodsman-ship and hunting skills for some to make a claim that there is something out there that they have not seen.

I am not challenging anyone in any way. I am only wishing to discuss what some may have seen or heard that could possibly be a Bigfoot.

I can say when it comes to stories there are many and many of those have wild imaginations. There are also many that when looked at closely can not be easily dismissed and deserve looking at closely.

I came here looking for hunters and fishermen/women who might have had a chance encounter with one of the creatures.

If you do not wish to discuss your sighting on the forum in the open you can email me. I am mainly working in Alabama but we have members all over the country including Georgia.

In posting I will refer to some posts made on my website. 

With that said I would first like to post a link to my website and one report hunters might find interesting.

http:
//www.alabamabigfoot.com/ 

This interesting read is this article from the January 1998 issue of Alabama Game and Fish magazine.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/gameandfish.htm

There has been a follow up of this article if anyone is interested.

I look forward to this discussion with those that have something productive to share.

I was warned by the Admin. that I might need a fire proof suit if I started this discussion. Hopefully it won't get that bad.

Thanks in advance for any info those wish to share about this topic.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## doenightmare

watch1 said:


> I have been reading all the Bigfoot posts on the forum. I did a search on the forum and I see that this topic has been discussed several times here.
> 
> I know that many do not believe these creatures exist and I am not going to try and convince anyone that they do. I would like to discuss the topic with those that do believe they have seen or heard something that does not fit the norm.
> 
> I have posted on a few other forums and have had my share of ridicule and jokes. This is the very reason I would like to discuss this in a way that will not be offensive to those that have the idea that if there was something out there in the woods like a Bigfoot, they would know about it. I have found that some take it as a challenge to their woodsman-ship and hunting skills for some to make a claim that there is something out there that they have not seen.
> 
> I am not challenging anyone in any way. I am only wishing to discuss what some may have seen or heard that could possibly be a Bigfoot.
> 
> I can say when it comes to stories there are many and many of those have wild imaginations. There are also many that when looked at closely can not be easily dismissed and deserve looking at closely.
> 
> I came here looking for hunters and fishermen/women who might have had a chance encounter with one of the creatures.
> 
> If you do not wish to discuss your sighting on the forum in the open you can email me. I am mainly working in Alabama but we have members all over the country including Georgia.
> 
> In posting I will refer to some posts made on my website.
> 
> With that said I would first like to post a link to my website and one report hunters might find interesting.
> 
> http:
> //www.alabamabigfoot.com/
> 
> This interesting read is this article from the January 1998 issue of Alabama Game and Fish magazine.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/gameandfish.htm
> 
> There has been a follow up of this article if anyone is interested.
> 
> I look forward to this discussion with those that have something productive to share.
> 
> I was warned by the Admin. that I might need a fire proof suit if I started this discussion. Hopefully it won't get that bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info those wish to share about this topic.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
I have read some of the stories on your site and some are compelling including the story in the 1998 AL Game & Fish piece. I have never had an encounter but would not disparage anyone who has. If I had to bet on whether BF exists - I would bet no but that's just my opinion. It is an interesting topic - good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## T.P.

I'm gonna get me a bigger flashlight.


----------



## watch1

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna get me a bigger flashlight.



I have several..LOL

I have a question about where I should take this discussion.

Should I start a Topic about this and where should it be posted?

One suggestion was to move to the "Around the Campfire" and start there.

Any ideas?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## doenightmare

watch1 said:


> I have several..LOL
> 
> I have a question about where I should take this discussion.
> 
> Should I start a Topic about this and where should it be posted?
> 
> One suggestion was to move to the "Around the Campfire" and start there.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
I would guess the Outdoor Facts, History, and Oddities of Nature forum.


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> I have been reading all the Bigfoot posts on the forum. I did a search on the forum and I see that this topic has been discussed several times here.
> 
> I know that many do not believe these creatures exist and I am not going to try and convince anyone that they do. I would like to discuss the topic with those that do believe they have seen or heard something that does not fit the norm.
> 
> I have posted on a few other forums and have had my share of ridicule and jokes. This is the very reason I would like to discuss this in a way that will not be offensive to those that have the idea that if there was something out there in the woods like a Bigfoot, they would know about it. I have found that some take it as a challenge to their woodsman-ship and hunting skills for some to make a claim that there is something out there that they have not seen.
> I am not challenging anyone in any way. I am only wishing to discuss what some may have seen or heard that could possibly be a Bigfoot.
> 
> I can say when it comes to stories there are many and many of those have wild imaginations. There are also many that when looked at closely can not be easily dismissed and deserve looking at closely.
> 
> I came here looking for hunters and fishermen/women who might have had a chance encounter with one of the creatures.
> 
> If you do not wish to discuss your sighting on the forum in the open you can email me. I am mainly working in Alabama but we have members all over the country including Georgia.
> 
> In posting I will refer to some posts made on my website.
> 
> With that said I would first like to post a link to my website and one report hunters might find interesting.
> 
> http:
> //www.alabamabigfoot.com/
> 
> This interesting read is this article from the January 1998 issue of Alabama Game and Fish magazine.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/gameandfish.htm
> 
> There has been a follow up of this article if anyone is interested.
> 
> I look forward to this discussion with those that have something productive to share.
> 
> I was warned by the Admin. that I might need a fire proof suit if I started this discussion. Hopefully it won't get that bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info those wish to share about this topic.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I think you misinterpret people. I would guess that absolutely no one takes it as a challenge to their outdoors/hunting skills. They actually take it as an insult to their _*intelligence*_ that themselves, their ancestors, and hundreds of other people have spent their lives in an area and never saw bigfoot, but all of a sudden, a guy from New York or L.A. can find one overnight in the same spot where one hasn't been seen for the hundreds of years that people have lived there. It's called increduality. If someone told you that they see Elvis sitting on your front porch for three hours every morning eating a fried-peanutbutter and nanner sammich and singing Love Me Tender, would you take it as an insult to your outdoors skills, or would you be more inclined to not believe them?


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> I think you misinterpret people. I would guess that absolutely no one takes it as a challenge to their outdoors/hunting skills. They actually take it as an insult to their _*intelligence*_ that themselves, their ancestors, and hundreds of other people have spent their lives in an area and never saw bigfoot, but all of a sudden, a guy from New York or L.A. can find one overnight in the same spot where one hasn't been seen for the hundreds of years that people have lived there. It's called increduality. If someone told you that they see Elvis sitting on your front porch for three hours every morning eating a fried-peanutbutter and nanner sammich and singing Love Me Tender, would you take it as an insult to your outdoors skills, or would you be more inclined to not believe them?



In other words Mike Yes, yes they do


----------



## bfriendly

watch1 said:


> I have several..LOL
> 
> I have a question about where I should take this discussion.
> 
> Should I start a Topic about this and where should it be posted?
> 
> One suggestion was to move to the "Around the Campfire" and start there.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



If you want to start a discussion, that does not fall directly under one of the sub-forums places, that would be the place to go............

But look around, this place has ALOT to offer!


----------



## watch1

I started a topic "Hunters and Bigfoot" in the Campfire section.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598056

Thanks for the advise. Now we can see how this goes.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## whitworth

*if Bigfoot was so smart*

...he would have showed up for last November's election.


----------



## Flaustin1

bottom line is if i see one, its a dead un.


----------



## bfriendly

Flaustin1 said:


> bottom line is if i see one, its a dead un.



Good Luck with that


----------



## huntin tha horns

He should have feed him "Jack Links beef jerky" like the comercial's....


----------



## blood trail

GADave said:


> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew is a card-carrying member of the B.F.R.O. and he says...
> 
> That he shot a 532 pound 341" typical Boone & Crockett buck in a remote corner of East Point far removed from the airport.  He shot it with a 300 Ultra Mag and it left quite a blood trail, but since it was almost 2:00 p.m. when he pulled the trigger, it was after dark before he could get down from the cell-tower and go after the buck.
> 
> He spotted the buck in his flashlight beam at 320 yards away, but when he was just 10 steps from recovering it he heard a noise he mistook for a low-flying Delta Jet.  Something didn't seem right so he stopped and at that very second Bigfoot himself grabbed the buck with his foot and began sprinting away at about 40 mph.  Bigfoot hadn't gotten far (about 3 miles) when the buck's antlers became entangled in a Toyota and Bigfoot was slammed to the ground by the sudden halt.  In the fall, the giant ape hit his head on a Geico billboard and was knocked out cold.
> 
> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew was hot on their heels and was carrying a Sony professional video camera with night-vision capability.  He had filmed the entire incident in 1080p HD, but as he was gathering snot samples from Bigfoots left nostril, the man-monkey came suddenly concious, snatched my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew camera, flicked my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew on top of the head then sped off, still carrying the buck with his foot and the video camera in his hand.
> 
> My cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew never saw the buck, Bigfoot, or the camera again.
> 
> True story, ... Really.  I really know and trust my cousin's best-friend's sister's nephew.



No joke same thing happened to my bestfriend's sister's nephew!!!! We must be related and need to get together and compair evedence.


----------



## blood trail

Ok lets be realistic for 2 seconds. Is there anyone who really and truely believes this load of crock?


----------



## BBowman

Santa Clause is coming to town. He's making a list, checking it twice, gonna find out who's naughty or nice........


----------



## jmajors

*bigfoot*

From a biologist standpoint, 250 new species of plants were discovered last year and as late as the 1950s a new species of primate was discovered. With the millions of acres of uninhabited land in the US, It is possible. I am a little skeptical because remains have not been found but Ill keep an open mind about it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

jmajors said:


> From a biologist standpoint, 250 new species of plants were discovered last year and as late as the 1950s a new species of primate was discovered. With the millions of acres of uninhabited land in the US, It is possible. I am a little skeptical because remains have not been found but Ill keep an open mind about it.



Plants don't run around screaming and beating on trees and throwing rocks at people and leaving tracks and require large amounts of food every day to keep them going. Most new species of animals found are little bitty inconspicuous things. If they found the Smoky water shrew and the golden woodland jumping mouse and the eastern woodland lichen spider here, they prolly would have also found the 8-foot tall screaming ape monkey by now.


----------



## jmajors

It took 1949 years to find the bonobo which is a type of primate and is much larger than a shrew. Im not saying that bigfoot exists but just keep an open mind and if you see him, shoot, lol


----------



## NCHillbilly

jmajors said:


> It took 1949 years to find the bonobo which is a type of primate and is much larger than a shrew. Im not saying that bigfoot exists but just keep an open mind and if you see him, shoot, lol



Nope, it took that long for European scientists to come along and reclassify the bonobo as a seperate species from _Pan troglodytes_, not to find it. It also lives in a remote region of Africa, not in a cow pasture or 100-acre woodlot in between towns, cities, and interstate highways  in North Carolina. I'm sure that the local people living in that area in Africa knew all about bonobos hundreds or thousands of years ago, and not just as a sketchy legend. You can also walk right out into the woods there and see them today. In forty-plus years of roaming around in the woods in NC, along with about 300 years of my family living here, we would probably have noticed a population of eight-foot-tall screaming monkeys living in the woods on our farms by now.


----------



## jmajors

I was speaking in general. I know the bonobo was reclassified as many thought it was a small chimp but that was the first example that came to mind. There are also new species of fish that are found all the time. The Ceolocanth for example was thought to be extinct but recently one was caught. Im just saying that just because noone has seen something, even in a couple hundred years, doesnt mean it isnt there. I agree that there are most likely none in NC but I dont have anything going on this weekend maybe Ill drive up there in a monkey suit and run through the woods just to screw with you.


----------



## NCHillbilly

jmajors said:


> I was speaking in general. I know the bonobo was reclassified as many thought it was a small chimp but that was the first example that came to mind. There are also new species of fish that are found all the time. The Ceolocanth for example was thought to be extinct but recently one was caught. Im just saying that just because noone has seen something, even in a couple hundred years, doesnt mean it isnt there. I agree that there are most likely none in NC but I dont have anything going on this weekend maybe Ill drive up there in a monkey suit and run through the woods just to screw with you.



Got kevlar?


----------



## TBass

One of you trail cam dudes are WAY gonna post one of those life-changing pics of Bigfoot and his pet Chupacabra stealing corn from your feeder one day.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Almond joys catch bigfoot ......Mounds don't

I'm curious if the camera trick will work on deer...just put a banana some grapes and an apple on top of a storage container and wait tll they remove the lid to see what is in there and wham...you got yourself a great pic. He sure was lucky that bigfoot came from the exact area he had his camera aimed and stayed right in the middle of the frame, he must have used a drag rag to leave a scent trail of candy bar and fruit...or maybe a can of sasquatch bomb lure... those things are awesome.


----------



## hummdaddy

i am going to say this and leave it alone ...most of you put your faith in a god you have never seen and can supposedly do things beyond belief...so how hard is it to believe something that leaves it's mark in places,so many witnesses ,and film that can't be debunked ...


----------



## flingin1

apt2miss said:


> Dont any of yall remember Harry and the Hendersons? What more proof do you need than that


----------



## jonjon528

I'm not gonna give a take either way, other than to say I've never seen big foot.... but this was one of the most hilarious threads I've ever scanned through on this site.  Quite entertaining.


----------



## Etter2

bfriendly said:


> Boy you guys are hilarious...........That is one big dude caught on Thermal imaging.  So you all think it is What on the camera?  Some idiot out there that happened to find the candy bar on the log in the middle of the night........if so, he was also completely Naked.......
> 
> If you watch that video, then look at one of Jagers, you can see the thermal caption is totally different from someone wearing clothes and something NOT wearing anything.........
> 
> Here is a Jager video just for comparison, notice how the guys wearing their camo are covered up, but the Pigs(& BIGFOOT) do not and are fully thermalised
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrFESHqKygM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> 
> I will be one of them people sayin I told you so, when someone actually does kill one and it is in a Museum somewhere..........I have not seen one myself, but I have heard them before........No doubt in my mind they are out there, no doubt!
> 
> Also, this guy did not just randomly go out in the woods and put a candy bar on a log...........there was a reason he was where he was(like a sighting report etc..) and he has spent a Lot of time out in the woods doing what he is doing.



You should probably keep to yourself from now on.  I certainly hope I'm not in the same block of woods with you when you're carrying a gun.  

Sort of just amazed right now.  Really?  Really?  Wow......


----------



## Dylank15

one morning when i got to my tree stand there was a big foot in it about 150 feet up in the dog wood tree i had it hung on. as soon as i noticed him i quickly reached into my pocket to turn my cell phone off because i didnt want him sensing my electromagnetic waves and try to escape. because if he knew i was there he might just jump out of my tree stand and take off running. then how am i gonna get 150 feet up into that dog wood to get my stand back. luckily i got my phone turned off in time so he didnt sense the electric frequencies radiating from my phone 

so since i knew you guys wouldnt believe me i snapped a couple mental pictures for you. (had to turn my phone of, no camera, REAL SMART bigfoot i snuck up on, remeber?)

here they are.




























.





































.
SEE!   

So after a while i hollered at him and asked him to come down so i could deer hunt. startled at first mr bigfoot climbed down the tree and let me have my deer stand and explained to me that he was trying to catch wind of some more candy bars. I asked hime if i could turn my phone on and take a picture with him but he said the electric frequecies gives him headaches so thats why he stays away from trail cams and hunters in the woods cause they always have their phones on. he said thats why the indians saw him so much cause alot of them didnt carry cell phones. all in all he was a real nice guy!

 needless to say i didnt see any deer that morning...


----------



## Old Winchesters

This is video of that same sasquatch during the day. Upright walking candy eating sasquatch with a baby. This could be similar to what folks are seeing. If I seen this from a distance I would be  questioning whether it was bigfeets or not. 

http://www.aventure-chasse-peche-video.com/video/978/Ours-presque-humain#addfavour


----------



## TBass

I gotta admit, that video was a bit creepy......it was one of those, "No one ever sees that happen, so it really doesn't happen." Kinda "creepy" things.....I feel similar to that time I watched alligators devour a parachutist on Faces of Death right now.


----------



## HossBog

I wonder how one would taste?


----------



## TBass

HossBog said:


> I wonder how one would taste?



Probably like chicken.


----------

